# 12/09 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335388487512518661

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335660694700699648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335600337038815235

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335766336333549569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335736086212075520


----------



## CJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335705962460622850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335675893319147520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335690920545689601


----------



## RapShepard

Smart to get Sting on, is Pac quarantining?


----------



## Shock Street

I'm sure all the new people coming to see Stings return to wrestling are going to stick with AEW forever thanks to Dustin VS 10


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Smart to get Sting on, is Pac quarantining?


Yeah he went back to the UK for the holidays.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Overall a good card but it's a shame none of the elite singles guys will be in action with new eyes on the product...hopefully they do justice to Mox/Omega with other segments and the Sting interview goes well. 



Shock Street said:


> I'm sure all the new people coming to see Stings return to wrestling are going to stick with AEW forever thanks to Dustin VS 10


🤣 I thought the same actually - the other matches look good and showcase some of the best talent in AEW...but yeh not bothered about this one. Replace that with Darby Allin's first TNT title defence (maybe work Sting into the angle) and it would be a stacked show for new viewers imo.


----------



## Prosper

Pentagon Senior said:


> Overall a good card but it's a shame none of the elite singles guys will be in action with new eyes on the product...hopefully they do justice to Mox/Omega with other segments and the Sting interview goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 🤣 I thought the same actually - the other matches look good and showcase some of the best talent in AEW...but yeh not bothered about this one. Replace that with Darby Allin's first TNT title defence (maybe work Sting into the angle) and it would be a stacked show for new viewers imo.


The card isn't bad at all. As long as they run some nice segments and angles in between then it will turn out being another good show. Run a Moxley segment, a Hangman segment, a dope Inner Circle segment, have Eddie Kingston cut a promo on Archer, and maybe a Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa one. 

People will say that OC will turn new viewers away but the most likely reality given his popularity is that they find him entertaining or at least intriguing seeing as they have never seen someone wrestling with his hands in his pockets before. But that's the thing with OC, its only entertaining the first couple times then it gets old, especially without a crowd.


----------



## Shock Street

Pentagon Senior said:


> 🤣 I thought the same actually - the other matches look good and showcase some of the best talent in AEW...but yeh not bothered about this one. Replace that with Darby Allin's first TNT title defence (maybe work Sting into the angle) and it would be a stacked show for new viewers imo.


Not to knock either as I like them both, I just don't even get why the match is happening. I would have expected Dustin against someone in Team Tazz after last week, but WHY 10 of all people lol. Seems cold booked as hell


----------



## Alright_Mate

Could have backed up last week with a stellar card, yet they give us Young Bucks vs Hybrid 2, FTR vs Two Jobbers, Abadon in a possible squash and Dustin vs 10.

All those matches could easily have been put on Dark.


----------



## KingofKings1524

They desperately need Mox/Omega fallout featured on this show.


----------



## Shock Street

Alright_Mate said:


> Could have backed up last week with a stellar card, yet they give us Young Bucks vs Hybrid 2, FTR vs Two Jobbers, Abadon in a possible squash and Dustin vs 10.
> 
> All those matches could easily have been put on Dark.


Unfortunately the Bucks are champs now so I don't think they should be on Dark (Mox shouldn't have been either even though it was nice of him to do that), but other than that I totally agree. Dustin VS 10 doesn't even have a reason to be happening anymore, Nightmare Family VS Dark Order is over. It should have been Dustin vs a member of Team Tazz after what happened last week.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geez that looks lacking.

I assume The Acclaimed will help Hybrid2 steal a win vs YB's setting them up for a future title match. 4-on-2 beatdown happens until Top Flight make the save setting up Top Flight and Young Bucks vs Hybrid2 and The Acclaimed for a future date as well.

Team Taz surrounds Sting and Cody and Allin come out to even the numbers setting up a big 6-man tag for one of the end of year shows - Sting/Cody/Allin vs Cage/Starks/Hobbs. Cody and Darby in the ring 90% for their team, Stark bumps his ass off for Sting, who otherwise just Stinger Splashes Hobbs and Cage after the hot tag.

AEW probably can't announce Omega plans until after his appearance on Impact on Tuesday. That appearance might set-up his Wednesday Dynamite role.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Shock Street said:


> Unfortunately the Bucks are champs now so I don't think they should be on Dark (Mox shouldn't have been either even though it was nice of him to do that), but other than that I totally agree. Dustin VS 10 doesn't even have a reason to be happening anymore, Nightmare Family VS Dark Order is over. It should have been Dustin vs a member of Team Tazz after what happened last week.


This is AEW’s biggest problem, inconsistency throughout episodes, showcasing matches that easily could have been put on Dark.

Young Bucks vs Hybrid 2 - This is the problem with the Tag Division, it’s quite similar than the Women’s in terms of a certain team gets a few wins, then they get a shot at the Champs. Happened with Best Friends, now Hybrid 2. Fingers crossed once this is out the way, Young Bucks have a solid feud with someone else.

Dustin vs 10 - Needless, this is quite literally the exact type of match that you expect to see on Dark.

FTR have already beaten a handful of teams, due to the Tag Team appreciation booking that they did, looking back on that, maybe it wasn’t the best idea to do that.

From this weeks card, I have no problem with the six man tag and MJF vs OC as we knew they were coming.

Building from last weeks episode I would have done Page vs Hardy, Dustin vs Hobbs and maybe something involving Britt or Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Jman55

Shock Street said:


> Not to knock either as I like them both, I just don't even get why the match is happening. I would have expected Dustin against someone in Team Tazz after last week, but WHY 10 of all people lol. Seems cold booked as hell


Though I agree on paper it's a massively confusing match having a Dark Order match in general makes sense given the building story of their attempts to recruit Hangman so I assume this is following that up (Could have easily done so in a way that makes more sense like say Matt Hardy who eliminated Hangman instead of Dustin so I can't exactly call it good but it at least has potential to have a purpose on the show)


----------



## Pentagon Senior

prosperwithdeen said:


> The card isn't bad at all. As long as they run some nice segments and angles in between then it will turn out being another good show. Run a Moxley segment, a Hangman segment, a dope Inner Circle segment, have Eddie Kingston cut a promo on Archer, and maybe a Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa one.
> 
> People will say that OC will turn new viewers away but the most likely reality given his popularity is that they find him entertaining or at least intriguing seeing as they have never seen someone wrestling with his hands in his pockets before. But that's the thing with OC, its only entertaining the first couple times then it gets old, especially without a crowd.


Yeh I think you're right - if they do those segments and do them well it could be a great episode. Good point on OC too - the time you like him best is the first few times you see his schtick so it could work. Still wish he wasn't in the final of a tournament though. 

Also still think one BIG match (between two elite opponents) with maybe a title on the line would've been good for business with new eyes on the product. 

As a fan though I'm excited for the episode and looking forward to the fall out from last week's two talking points.


----------



## Aedubya

Dustin should be facing Cage in a follow up to last week


----------



## Prosper

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yeh I think you're right - if they do those segments and do them well it could be a great episode. Good point on OC too - the time you like him best is the first few times you see his schtick so it could work. Still wish he wasn't in the final of a tournament though.
> 
> Also still think one BIG match (between two elite opponents) with maybe a title on the line would've been good for business with new eyes on the product.
> 
> As a fan though I'm excited for the episode and looking forward to the fall out from last week's two talking points.


Personally I would have done Archer vs Kingston here and maybe Darby vs Hobbs. I'm fine with OC vs MJF, but would have preferred a MJF/Jungle Boy rematch. If MJF loses, then hopefully its because of Sammy. MJF beating OC though can give him something else to criticize Jericho for. "I beat OC in 10 minutes and you lost twice!"


----------



## bdon

Jman55 said:


> Though I agree on paper it's a massively confusing match having a Dark Order match in general makes sense given the building story of their attempts to recruit Hangman so I assume this is following that up (Could have easily done so in a way that makes more sense like say Matt Hardy who eliminated Hangman instead of Dustin so I can't exactly call it good but it at least has potential to have a purpose on the show)


Matt can’t bump for anyone, though.

I was concerned about this match, but I am less worried the more I think about it. Dustin being the great wrestler that he is can make anyone look like a star. 10 definitely has a great look and a heavy-hitting offensive set. Lapsed fans tuning in to see Sting will hear and see a recognizable name and face in Dustin Rhodes, watch, and they’re going to see Dustin making a star of 10 if booked correctly.

Ditto that FTR match against Garrison and Pillman Jr. FTR’s ring psychology and ability to work could get them serious heat, the heel W, and make Pillman Jr look better than he is. Garrison may steal the show in that one, though.

I’m excited. Dustin and FTR know how to work. Cody, Darby, Team Taz stuff, Omega, maybe Moxley will not be announced as a way to overdeliver.


----------



## Jman55

bdon said:


> Matt can’t bump for anyone, though.
> 
> I was concerned about this match, but I am less worried the more I think about it. Dustin being the great wrestler that he is can make anyone look like a star. 10 definitely has a great look and a heavy-hitting offensive set. Lapsed fans tuning in to see Sting will hear and see a recognizable name and face in Dustin Rhodes, watch, and they’re going to see Dustin making a star of 10 if booked correctly.
> 
> Ditto that FTR match against Garrison and Pillman Jr. FTR’s ring psychology and ability to work could get them serious heat, the heel W, and make Pillman Jr look better than he is. Garrison may steal the show in that one, though.
> 
> I’m excited. Dustin and FTR know how to work. Cody, Darby, Team Taz stuff, Omega, maybe Moxley will not be announced as a way to overdeliver.


Yeah that is a good point about Matt and that they'd need someone to bump properly for 10 to give him a proper good showing for the fans I was just saying for storyline purposes Matt is a more logical choice as the Dark Order could use it as a good will gesture to Hangman that they'll get Matt back for "stealing his opportunity". But yeah Dustin will hopefully bump better and make 10 look infinitely better than Matt could so I can trade off the storyline logic for that as long as the storyline does actually progress.

Overall the card does look pretty good and I'm quite excited for this show myself hopefully they deliver (especially in terms of Omega or Moxley they can NOT leave that in the dust after the major moment last show)


----------



## izhack111

Really? You think this is a good card? 😂


----------



## Jman55

izhack111 said:


> Really? You think this is a good card? 😂


Yes actually. 

It has a good few weaknesses cause it's not a perfect card (FTR vs Varsity Blondes though will probably be a great match and I do love FTR, feels entirely pointless and although I've liked some of the side stuff in it like Sammy vs MJF the MJF in the Inner Circle storyline has mostly been a dud for me and it would take something special for it to turn around for me. Plus Abaddon is good but the women's division is still booked very poorly so idc about any of it atm till they sort that out)

The rest of it though I like. Sting is Sting as much as I feel he shouldn't wrestle his presence alone is a major deal plus it likely means more Team Taz who have been a massive highlight of the midcard once they started to find their footing. I feel TH2 as a team have been very underrated so even though it doesn't actually mean much love that their getting this mini showcase and unlike most here I do love me some spotfest wrestling, just so long as it's restricted to once in the card I'll enjoy it. The 6 man tag looks like a hell of a lot of fun and although I'm almost certainly going to be alone and am aware this shoots all my credibility in the foot.....I'm actually looking forward to OC vs MJF as a match cause I am interested to see how they work together (OC has to lose though him having the ring imo is a bad idea and this match REALLY should have been Sammy vs MJF instead tbh and no need for the IC segment but though this is lesser than it should be I'm still ok with it)

This card admittedly still could have been much better but I am excited for enough of it and this is just the advertised stuff as there also should and likely will be fallout from the Mox vs Omega match last week which I am very excited for (they better not fail to deliver on that I get rotating stories to an extent but that would be ridiculous)


----------



## Dizzie

Sting will surely end up wrestling in aew, it seems odd for him to be appear in wrestling type gear with full on face paint if he ends up just being a manager or an authoritative type figue.


----------



## RiverFenix

One of Moxley or Omega need to wrestle. Something will come from Omega on Impact. Does he out who attacked Moxley from the safety of the Impact announcement and that sets up Moxley vs this person?

Does Omega come back with "body guards" in the form of Anderson and Gallows? Is the rumored one-off appearance and match vs Young Bucks being used to separate Omega from Bucks? Or does all five celebrate in the middle of the ring after tricking somebody ie Moxley to try and interfere and leads to a 5-on-one beatdown. I suspect Bullet Club will be a three company "franchise" with the members each protecting the "brand" booking in their companies.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

If this was my show and I had Sting doing a pre tape (Not that exciting really) I'd be doing everything to pump this up. Not a PPV level match like last week but definitely some star power on.

Bucks, TH2, Dustin, 10, Cassidy? Come on now.


----------



## Prosper

Dizzie said:


> Sting will surely end up wrestling in aew, it seems odd for him to be appear in wrestling type gear with full on face paint if he ends up just being a manager or an authoritative type figue.


Im starting to think he may have a match or two. Just make them 10 minutes max and cover up his deficiencies with gimmicks. I’m sure people would appreciate that. He doesn’t have to go all out, just throw some punches and use his baseball bat.


----------



## Klitschko

I would put Sting in a six man tag with Cody and Darby vs Team Tazz. Have the other guys do all the work, and then have him get the hot tag and get the win. Spends 2-3 minutes wrestling without taking bumps and sends the crowd home happy.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Shaquille O'Neal Confirmed For AEW Dynamite This Week (ringsidenews.com)


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> Shaquille O'Neal Confirmed For AEW Dynamite This Week (ringsidenews.com)


Tony Schiavone going to have a long night.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

El Hammerstone said:


> Shaquille O'Neal Confirmed For AEW Dynamite This Week (ringsidenews.com)


Going all out with this show.


----------



## Mister Sinister

If this episode does not open with a recap of the title match and Impact, this will be the quentessential example of why this promotion is unable to grow-- continuity and consistency. I see a bunch of matches with nothing to do with last week's episode outside of Sting and the derp diamond match with the wrong guys.

Things this episode should have:
1. Omega/Impact/Callis/Mox
2. Sting/Allin/Team Taz
3. Miro killing somebody in the ring
4. PAC
5. Shida and Rosa vs Baker and Kong (mainly, not women who vomit on television)
6. Page and Private Party vs Hardy and tbd


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Going all out with this show.


Oh goddamn.


----------



## Hitman1987

El Hammerstone said:


> Shaquille O'Neal Confirmed For AEW Dynamite This Week (ringsidenews.com)


Better late than never......I guess

I’m fully expecting MJF to be beaten by a diamond ring orange punch


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Better late than never......I guess
> 
> I’m fully expecting MJF to be beaten by a diamond ring orange punch


That last part sounds way too “AEW” to not happen, and that is how the Wardlow/MJF tension comes to a head.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> That last part sounds way too “AEW” to not happen, and that is how the Wardlow/MJF tension comes to a head.


If it was my company (which it isn’t) and OC was my favourite wrestler (which he isn’t) it is exactly what I would do


----------



## KingofKings1524

I would have no idea where to even put the thread I’m thinking about making. It could be in 4 different sections. So I just want to say that AEW and WWE have made me enjoy wrestling more than usual lately. Both companies seem to actually be trying and that’s good for all of us. Here’s hoping that AEW knocks it out of the park on Wednesday. They have a golden opportunity and I’m rooting for them.


----------



## omaroo

Some of the matches on the card are random and makes no sense story wise. 

Still don't think they will hit a million plus even with shaq and sting on there as you have competition from nxt and match quality wise card is really lacking which may put of new viewers potentially.

Omega and even moxley has to be on the show. But likely the latter won't be there to sell his injuries.


----------



## 3venflow

A little surreal to see this. IMPACT has been taped to the end of the year, so I can't imagine Kenny/Callis thing will be anything more than a basic promo that will be replayed on Dynamite. I'd laugh if Moxley appeared and jumped them though. Then did the same at AAA Triple Mania this week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336114433249177600


----------



## Oracle

Anyone expecting anything more than a couple minute Omega promo is going to be very disappointed


----------



## KingofKings1524

Oracle said:


> Anyone expecting anything more than a couple minute Omega promo is going to be very disappointed


If you’re talking about Impact, I agree. Although I’m hoping Khan is smart enough to heavily feature this angle on Wednesday and retain some of the people that are just there to hear Sting talk. I’ll be the first to say he’s an idiot if he doesn’t follow up after last weeks “hook em” episode.


----------



## Prosper

As long as we get a Moxley promo and a replay of Kenny’s Impact interview I’m good there. Shaq and Sting on the same show is a lot. Hopefully they run some entertaining segments like the one with Jade, Cody, and Brandi. It’s looking like another angle heavy Dynamite.


----------



## omaroo

If anything is going to come from the impact/AEW relationship wont be until the new year.

What ever promos he has tonight should be shown on Dynamite along with a promo from Omega.

I doubt will see or hear from Moxley either.


----------



## .christopher.

Shaq, Sting, Omega... All three pale in comparison to a Brandi promo, and that's what the world needs here.


----------



## JBLGOAT

This is how I want the Sting interview to go. TS asks Sting questions. He doesn't talk. He tosses all the chairs over and then points the baseball bat at a picture of a wrestler he's going to feud with. Fade out.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> This is how I want the Sting interview to go. TS asks Sting questions. He doesn't talk. He tosses all the chairs over and then points the baseball bat at a picture of a wrestler he's going to feud with. Fade out.


RIP Joey Janela


----------



## bdon

KingofKings1524 said:


> If you’re talking about Impact, I agree. Although I’m hoping Khan is smart enough to heavily feature this angle on Wednesday and retain some of the people that are just there to hear Sting talk. I’ll be the first to say he’s an idiot if he doesn’t follow up after last weeks “hook em” episode.


This week should be the tale of the tape on who Khan is as a booker.


----------



## Prosper

So I guess Impact on Twitch is the move tonight? I wonder how many viewers Omega will get their Twitch channel lol.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> So I guess Impact on Twitch is the move tonight? I wonder how many viewers Omega will get their Twitch channel lol.


He’S nOt A dRaW!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> So I guess Impact on Twitch is the move tonight? I wonder how many viewers Omega will get their Twitch channel lol.


yup, that is where I will watch it

its a pain as you have to watch it live, as I think reruns costs something? and while I am eager for this whole iMpact deal - they are far off from me spending money on it


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup, that is where I will watch it
> 
> its a pain as you have to watch it live, as I think reruns costs something? and while I am eager for this whole iMpact deal - they are far off from me spending money on it


Yeah hopefully they at least upload it to their Youtube channel, they would be stupid not to


----------



## TheDraw

3venflow said:


> A little surreal to see this. IMPACT has been taped to the end of the year, so I can't imagine Kenny/Callis thing will be anything more than a basic promo that will be replayed on Dynamite. I'd laugh if Moxley appeared and jumped them though. Then did the same at AAA Triple Mania this week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336114433249177600


Surreal.......this was the type of shit that mad the Moday Night Wars what it was. That's what it was all about. If AEW can pull this off and keep Orange Cassidy to a minimum which they've been already doing, I just might just give them a chance again. I have confidence this will succeed with Don Callis involved. Everything this man touches turns to gold and it's about damn time people are starting to realize this.

He's just as good as Heyman if not better in my personal opinion. He's always gotten the best out of the talents and has done a superb job with the limited amoutn of rescourses he's had to work with. Very entertainintg and funny on and off the mic too


----------



## Aedubya

How does someone watch Impact please?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Aedubya said:


> How does someone watch Impact please?


AXS tv if you have it. 

If not, then: (1) IMPACTWrestling - Twitch


----------



## 3venflow

TheDraw said:


> He's just as good as Heyman if not better in my personal opinion. He's always gotten the best out of the talents and has done a superb job with the limited amoutn of rescourses he's had to work with. Very entertainintg and funny on and off the mic too


Really hoping he's allowed to do some producing/booking if he's jumping ship when his IMPACT deal is up. Callis is multi-talented and could only be an asset to AEW as a booker, manager or commentator. If not for the yes-man Bruce Prichard, I think Vince would have re-hired Callis in the early noughties.

I also wonder if Jericho will become involved in all this somehow as he and Callis have a long history.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336449092222906369


----------



## Mister Sinister

They have said Kenny Omega and AEW champion more tonight in the first QH of Impact than they mentioned either all 120 minutes of Dynamite last week.


----------



## bdon

Mister Sinister said:


> They have said Kenny Omega and AEW champion more tonight in the first QH of Impact than they mentioned either all 120 minutes of Dynamite last week.


They are definitely putting Omega over massively. Wouldn’t be surprised if this has been in the works since the beginning.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Lol, trolltastic add from Tony and Tony, and he floated buying Impact.


----------



## bdon

Mister Sinister said:


> Lol, trolltastic add from Tony and Tony, and he floated buying Impact.


I know many won’t like that Busch league shit, but I found it good in a “fuck it” money sort of way.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> I know many won’t like that Busch league shit, but I found it good in a “fuck it” money sort of way.


The video was great


----------



## Cult03

bdon said:


> I know many won’t like that Busch league shit, but I found it good in a “fuck it” money sort of way.


They can build a feud on how Impact could afford Chris Bey and AEW couldn't? TK reminds me of the money mark from that GLOW television show.


----------



## bdon

Goddamn that was good shit.


----------



## THANOS

bdon said:


> Goddamn that was good shit.


Absolutely fantastic promo segment, especially from Kenny. The most entertaining Kenny has been in a long time for me.

Kenny as a Thanos collector winning the world title in multiple promotions is such an excellent arc for him. And he looked very main event level tonight!


----------



## Prized Fighter

That was my favorite Kenny promo. He felt like a big deal in that whole segment and made his goals clear. Him being the collector could be tricky to pull off, but would be huge if it works.


----------



## TheDraw

That was fucking great. Gotta hand it to Kenny there.


----------



## bdon

THANOS said:


> Absolutely fantastic promo segment, especially from Kenny. The most entertaining Kenny has been in a long time for me.
> 
> Kenny as a Thanos collector winning the world title in multiple promotions is such an excellent arc for him. And he looked very main event level tonight!


Yes! As soon as he said collector, I lost my shit. Now they must get Billy Corona on board with it, too. Make Kenny travel everywhere collecting the titles. That’s how you make a star.

And when it is time to drop that Action Comics #1 belt first...Heh. Well...Hangman Adam Page is a made man.


----------



## rbl85

I think the best thing about Omega career is that he had Zimbabwe best matches.

Now the question is, what is the "thing" ?


----------



## JasmineAEW

Can someone please explain the Lex Luger reference?


----------



## One Shed

Is Kenny going to go all Ultimo Dragon on us??


----------



## THANOS

JasmineAEW said:


> Can someone please explain the Lex Luger reference?


The Lex Express


----------



## Cult03

Does Omega have a stutter or is that something he does because he thinks it's a bit funny? Dude is a goofball and I can't take him seriously when he talks. If Callis can do 99% of the talking and Omega can just focus on committing murder by knee in the ring then it could work, but I completely disagree that he is believable on the mic at all. And that was a pre-recorded segment.


----------



## iamjethro

AEW, Impact, NWA, ROH, MLW all band together as an association. WWE vs the "New" NWA-type organization of regional territories like the old days. Only on a national basis instead of each having their own turf.

If they did it right, WWE is brought down to even status and no longer rules the roost.


----------



## JasmineAEW

THANOS said:


> The Lex Express


Thank you, but I meant, what does that have to do with Kenny, AEW and Impact? Is it simply referring to the bus?


----------



## Jokerface17

JasmineAEW said:


> Thank you, but I meant, what does that have to do with Kenny, AEW and Impact? Is it simply referring to the bus?


I think that’s the only reference really. 

I’m like 99% sure Lex was a surprise showing up on the first nitro when he was supposed to be signed to WWE. It could POSSIBLY mean Omega will show up somewhere else or something similar but I doubt it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THANOS

JasmineAEW said:


> Thank you, but I meant, what does that have to do with Kenny, AEW and Impact? Is it simply referring to the bus?


Just a passing joke/reference to the bus and riding in style going fwd.


----------



## Prosper

That was incredible. A lot of real shit was said in that promo. The delivery of Kenny's lines were impeccable. Don Kallis also cut an awesome promo. They need to play this entire segment on Dynamite. 

Kenny Omega is gonna be a better heel than Roman Reigns by January.


----------



## THANOS

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was incredible. A lot of real shit was said in that promo. The delivery of Kenny's lines were impeccable. Don Kallis also cut an awesome promo. They need to play this entire segment on Dynamite.
> 
> Kenny Omega is gonna be a better heel than Roman Reigns by January.


Absolutely. They unquestionably need to play the segment in its entirety tomorrow night!


----------



## midgetlover69

Sting finally with hes 2 son darbie allie and scorpion sky! Fucking awesome


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was incredible. A lot of real shit was said in that promo. The delivery of Kenny's lines were impeccable. Don Kallis also cut an awesome promo. They need to play this entire segment on Dynamite.
> 
> Kenny Omega is gonna be a better heel than Roman Reigns by January.


Just for fun, howsabout an explanation as to how it was delivered impeccably? Can you explain his stutter and goofiness and how it makes his character believable or more interesting? His delivery was terrible, but the content could have been interesting. But he is not good on the mic.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Just for fun, howsabout an explanation as to how it was delivered impeccably? Can you explain his stutter and goofiness and how it makes his character believable or more interesting? His delivery was terrible, but the content could have been interesting. But he is not good on the mic.


His lines had a timing to them that gave off the impression that the guy was the biggest dickhead. He's gonna be a mega heel better than Reigns. The goofiness works for him because he can talk. His stutter is not so terrible to me that it ruins his promo. Now he's talking about being a "collector"? How is that not interesting to you? If Kallis is cool with it, which he probably is given the content in the promo, he'd a Triple Champion probably walking around on Dynamite flexing like Becky Lynch except with an extra title. The guy knows he's the "best bout machine" and by proving it through winning multiple titles and cutting promos like tonight at the same time, the guy is gonna be a major star IMO.


----------



## Geeee

This Kenny Omega heel character is top tier


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Impact on twitch normally gets 2k viewers - they topped out at 60k last night i hear

not sure if that went higher during kenny’s segment.... i was sleeping 

(but watched the video this morning)


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

iamjethro said:


> AEW, Impact, NWA, ROH, MLW all band together as an association. WWE vs the "New" NWA-type organization of regional territories like the old days. Only on a national basis instead of each having their own turf.
> 
> If they did it right, WWE is brought down to even status and no longer rules the roost.


This wouldn't work nowadays because they don't have their own turfs, not to mention the financial, creative and tonal differences between the promotions.
It also obviously has the issue of easily becoming a homogeneous monopoly that WWE has become, they are better being independent organizations.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Impact on twitch normally gets 2k viewers - they topped out at 60k last night i hear
> 
> not sure if that went higher during kenny’s segment.... i was sleeping
> 
> (but watched the video this morning)


It probably would have gone higher if they didn't air Dark during it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Keep Kenny away from the NWA and ROH please.

Also, how come you guys want territories? I've been calling for that semi regularly on here and was told nobody wanted that.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Goddamn that was good shit.


This was awesome, Callis and Kenny are so good together.

Kenny ‘the collector‘ making history again.

Can you just imagine how long Justin Roberts’ intro will be if Kenny is holding 3 or 4 belts from different promotions 😂


----------



## tower_

Weird that the best promo Kenny has done in the states was on a different network, but it's a start if his run is going to be a success. Critical time for AEW as they emerge out of the pandemic and they're at least trying to do something to build hype, so I'll give them that much


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> This was awesome, Callis and Kenny are so good together.
> 
> Kenny ‘the collector‘ making history again.
> 
> Can you just imagine how long Justin Roberts’ intro will be if Kenny is holding 3 or 4 belts from different promotions 😂


I was looking forward to hearing your thoughts. He came off like the best fucking thing in wrestling. I can only hope the greater plan is to legit have him act as a sort of Thanos, just snatching belts off the top independents.

But yeah. Great shit. Just sounded like the most arrogant prick, waiting to “decide” if/whenhe may come for your favorite promotion’s title, whomever that may be.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I was looking forward to hearing your thoughts. He came off like the best fucking thing in wrestling. I can only hope the greater plan is to legit have him act as a sort of Thanos, just snatching belts off the top independents.
> 
> But yeah. Great shit. Just sounded like the most arrogant prick, waiting to “decide” if/whenhe may come for your favorite promotion’s title, whomever that may be.


The Zimbabwe line had me in hysterics, I haven’t laughed that hard since he called Marko a ‘fucking pussy‘

I was slightly disappointed that he wasn’t drinking from a cup of Cornette’s tears but hopefully somebody at AEW (or Impact) reads this forum and uses the idea. I’m a Cornette fan but would mark out for that.

Going forward though, Kenny living a rockstar lifestyle and just turning up wherever he wants to take whatever ‘Infinity’ belts he wants is awesome. Hopefully he gets an entourage, possibly a good tag team (I.e. not the Bucks) and then each time he arrives at a promotion him, Callis and his entourage can take over the show like the NWO (Commentary, main event scene, tag team scene)


----------



## Aedubya

Any links to the full promo/s please?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I tried to watch the Kenny promo and it couldn't keep my attention. That's not to say it's bad just that I didn't have any interest in it.

Kind of tapped out when they felt the need to change the name plate on television...


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> The Zimbabwe line had me in hysterics, I haven’t laughed that hard since he called Marko a ‘fucking pussy‘
> 
> I was slightly disappointed that he wasn’t drinking from a cup of Cornette’s tears but hopefully somebody at AEW (or Impact) reads this forum and uses the idea. I’m a Cornette fan but would mark out for that.
> 
> Going forward though, Kenny living a rockstar lifestyle and just turning up wherever he wants to take whatever ‘Infinity’ belts he wants is awesome. Hopefully he gets an entourage, possibly a good tag team (I.e. not the Bucks) and then each time he arrives at a promotion him, Callis and his entourage can take over the show like the NWO (Commentary, main event scene, tag team scene)


Yep. That would be awesome. Needs to be two guys who LOOK like they would fuck you up.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Yep. That would be awesome. Needs to be two guys who LOOK like they would fuck you up.


Whoever it is needs to have the look and be able to back it up in ring.

The possibilities resulting from this story are endless but I’m hopeful that the final destination is the Lone Ranger Hangman dethroning the mad Titan Kenny


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Whoever it is needs to have the look and be able to back it up in ring.
> 
> The possibilities resulting from this story are endless but I’m hopeful that the final destination is the Lone Ranger Hangman dethroning the mad Titan Kenny


Page kicking out of the One-Winged Angel is going to be glorious when it occurs.


----------



## 3venflow

Show looks stacked tonight. I wasn't impressed by the card itself, but with Kenny, Sting and Shaq talking it has the feel of another big one.

Is the six-man tag going to main event above MJF/OC? I imagine MJF/OC will be tied into the Inner Circle segment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336581351215075335


----------



## Ham and Egger

1.5 million viewers is my prediction! This show is too stacked to not hit that number! 😤


----------



## 3venflow

Ham and Egger said:


> 1.5 million viewers is my prediction! This show is too stacked to not hit that number! 😤


That's be great but I think AEW is far off doing 1.5m still. That's not far off what RAW is doing nowadays. Hitting 1m is always good for the time being.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

If MJF doesn't kill OC tonight…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> If MJF doesn't kill OC tonight…


spoiler - not gonna happen

OC is coming for that ring - which he so richly deserves


----------



## Geeee

Ham and Egger said:


> 1.5 million viewers is my prediction! This show is too stacked to not hit that number! 😤


I predict 950k but an amazing demo number, and as a result a ratings thread dumpster fire


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> I predict 950k but an amazing demo number, and as a result a ratings thread dumpster fire


i looked into the future and you’re correct


----------



## NahFam

LifeInCattleClass said:


> spoiler - not gonna happen
> 
> OC is coming for that ring - which he so richly deserves


OC deserves to be world champ in the near future. Huge merch seller.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Geeee said:


> I predict 950k but an amazing demo number, and as a result a ratings thread dumpster fire


Sounds about right to me, although I wouldn't be too surprised if it's anywhere between 800k - 1.1m. I think it's a tough call with Sting, Shaq, fallout etc but bearing in mind they only got in the 900's last week with lots of promotion for Mox/Omega. 

It feels like there's a certain pool available in the current climate and with competition - seems to top out at around the 1m mark. 

I'll stick to my 975k and strong demo predction.


----------



## RiverFenix

I assume Kenny is arriving in a helicopter given the Lex Luger tease. When he first arrived as face Lex he landed on the air craft carrier to bodyslam Yokozuna afterall.


----------



## Geeee

When I think Lex Luger, I think about The Lex Express. The second thing I think about is him walking out on the first episode of Nitro. So maybe a debut from Impact?


----------



## Hitman1987

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I assume Kenny is arriving in a helicopter given the Lex Luger tease. When he first arrived as face Lex he landed on the air craft carrier to bodyslam Yokozuna afterall.


That would be awesome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NahFam said:


> OC deserves to be world champ in the near future. Huge merch seller.


welcome back @NahFam


----------



## TripleG

Tonight we have: 

1) Sting's first interview with AEW!
2) An announcement from Omega and Callis!
3) Jericho's Ultimatum to the Inner Circle!
4) An appearance by Shaq! 

Very story driven episode it seems, and that is completely okay.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> When I think Lex Luger, I think about The Lex Express. The second thing I think about is him walking out on the first episode of Nitro. So maybe a debut from Impact?


Impact has a PPV this weekend - was that taped too or is that live?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

I'm genuinely struggling to see how they fit all of this in tonight! Hoping that means a few shorter matches and a quick flowing episode. Hope they pull it off!


----------



## Aedubya

Geeee said:


> When I think Lex Luger, I think about The Lex Express. The second thing I think about is him walking out on the first episode of Nitro. So maybe a debut from Impact?


Bingo


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Bingo


Or I suppose a more wild prediction is a debut from NXT? Britt Baker DID just specifically call her boyfriend the best wrestler in the world on AEW Dark


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Where tf is @Firefromthegods and where’s the thread for tomorrow’s Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Where tf is @Firefromthegods and where’s the thread for tomorrow’s Dynamite


lol - its tonights’ Dynamite mate - and you’re in it


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - its tonights’ Dynamite mate - and you’re in it


Wowzers SIX PAGES ALREADY.


----------



## Prosper

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Where tf is @Firefromthegods and where’s the thread for tomorrow’s Dynamite





LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - its tonights’ Dynamite mate - and you’re in it





Optikk is All Elite said:


> Wowzers SIX PAGES ALREADY.


Footage of Optikk right now caught via drone feed:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> Footage of Optikk right now caught via drone feed:


To be honest I’ve been counting down the days to Christmas; I’m a week ahead. Have been working 7 days a week basically.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Wowzers SIX PAGES ALREADY.


metrics for success FTW!!!


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Where tf is @Firefromthegods and where’s the thread for tomorrow’s Dynamite


Seconded 😅

Can we all take this opportunity to have a thought about Carter too? Missing out on AEW's most exciting period 😭

Free Carter


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Pentagon Senior said:


> Seconded 😅
> 
> Can we all take this opportunity to have a thought about Carter too? Missing out on AEW's most exciting period 😭
> 
> Free Carter


Unfairly banned, especially when you consider there’s guys who literally make alts to hate and are still here.

on topic, this show should be fantastic. Archer and lucha bros is intriguing as hell. Wonder if this will be a triple threat feud between PAC, Kingston and archer. Damn


----------



## MoxAsylum

I can't wait for tonight's show, feels good to be excited about a wrestling show again...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> Seconded 😅
> 
> Can we all take this opportunity to have a thought about Carter too? Missing out on AEW's most exciting period 😭
> 
> Free Carter


i’ve mailed the mods but no luck

which is a shame - i am mates with Carter on twitter - and his mam is ill (op tomorrow) and i think this place was one of his escapes

definitely does not deserve the perma


----------



## Aedubya

Nick Aldis appearing would be great


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve mailed the mods but no luck
> 
> which is a shame - i am mates with Carter on twitter - and his mam is ill (op tomorrow) and i think this place was one of his escapes
> 
> definitely does not deserve the perma


Why TF did he get perma banned for? He was the most lovable goof around here, not easy to understand from time to time but never saw him doing anything ban worthy?!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Geeee said:


> I predict 950k but an amazing demo number, and as a result a ratings thread dumpster fire


We already established in that thread that a high demo rating isn't as exciting as once thought.

I'm going to be positive and say north of a million though. The show is stacked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> We already established in that thread that a high demo rating isn't as exciting as once thought.
> 
> I'm going to be positive and say north of a million though. The show is stacked.


we’ve actually established a high demo is most important in the current landscape - and i’m hoping for 0.46 - which was the number of the first Dynamite


----------



## Klitschko

Literally 3 posters said that the demo isn't that important in the ratings thread and now its been established as a fact apparently? 

Anyways, pretty excited for the show tonight. Is anything announced for tonight for Team Tazz, if anyone knows?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Klitschko said:


> Literally 3 posters said that the demo isn't that important in the ratings thread and now its been established as a fact apparently?
> 
> Anyways, pretty excited for the show tonight. Is anything announced for tonight for Team Tazz, if anyone knows?


We went through the ads, about 7 were specifically for young people with most being all ages ads.

AEW has never landed a major sponsor due to their success in the demo or benefitted in any other way.

I'll leave it there for now because this isn't the ratings thread.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> We went through the ads, about 7 were specifically for young people with most being all ages ads.
> 
> AEW has never landed a major sponsor due to their success in the demo or benefitted in any other way.
> 
> I'll leave it there for now because this isn't the ratings thread.


75% of the ads were for younger audiences - ie) below 50

but you’re right - better in the ratings thread for this


----------



## 3venflow

Looking how much content there is tonight, I doubt we'll see Mox or even Miro (unless he attacks OC at some point).

Brandi says she's been 'invited to a conversation' tonight so I feel like Shaq and Jade will face off with Cody and Brandi. Brawl -> intergender tag match?


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Looking how much content there is tonight, I doubt we'll see Mox or even Miro (unless he attacks OC at some point).
> 
> Brandi says she's been 'invited to a conversation' tonight so I feel like Shaq and Jade will face off with Cody and Brandi. Brawl -> intergender tag match?
> 
> View attachment 94730


Yeah there’s a lot going on for tonight’s show. I’d be fine waiting for next week to hear from Moxley, sometimes you gotta let the situation/angle breathe, especially if they plan on doing Mox/Omega again in February.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah there’s a lot going on for tonight’s show. I’d be fine waiting for next week to hear from Moxley, sometimes you gotta let the situation/angle breathe, especially if they plan on doing Mox/Omega again in February.


do you think we will even hear from Moxley in the next 3-4 months? how far along is his wife


----------



## Shock Street

Optikk is All Elite said:


> do you think we will even hear from Moxley in the next 3-4 months? how far along is his wife


I would hope they do ONE promo at least before he dips. Would be weird if he was beaten by Kenny and then just evaporated, but I guess they could say the One Wing Angel hurt him bad or something like that.


----------



## Prosper

Optikk is All Elite said:


> do you think we will even hear from Moxley in the next 3-4 months? how far along is his wife


Not sure I’m assuming she was impregnated around the same time the announcement was made she could be a couple months in though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox ‘finding himself’ for a couple of months might be a good thing

get that pop return - only thing is, he’ll have to lose the NJPW US title sometime soon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not sure I’m assuming she was impregnated around the same time the announcement was made she could be a couple months in though


don’t you only announce pregnancy 3 months in?

to see if all is safe - i think that is the tradition?


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you only announce pregnancy 3 months in?
> 
> to see if all is safe - i think that is the tradition?


Lol not sure maybe some of our fathers here can shed some light


----------



## zaz102

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol not sure maybe some of our fathers here can shed some light


Ill try lol.

I think they just announced the gender a week ago. I think that's done 20 weeks in. So I would guess about 18-19 weeks until the due date.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

zaz102 said:


> Ill try lol.
> 
> I think they just announced the gender a week ago. I think that's done 20 weeks in. So I would guess about 18-19 weeks until the due date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ahh ok thanks lol, I guess that would mean she’s due around April, so Mox doesn’t really have to leave until later


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Yeh I'm not convinced we'll see Mox tonight - from a fan perspective I'm fine with it but from a business perspective it would've been good to have him on with the possibility of extra eyes on the product. But if the storyline doesn't call for what can you do I guess?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I mean - there is no way they are doing a title rematch anyway - and who is next for Mox then?

better to take some time


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you only announce pregnancy 3 months in?
> 
> to see if all is safe - i think that is the tradition?


A real man will prefer to know about the baby only when this little money eater is already out....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> A real man will prefer to know about the baby only when this little money eater is already out....


lol.... that went dark fast 

reminds me of a thing i used to say (stolen from a comedy show) - you’re only a real person once you’re in the telephone book (ie) over 18


----------



## bdon

Really looking forward to this. They MUST capitalize on the new eyes that Sting’s arrival brings. If they don’t hit it out of the park, then they will never grow the audience.


----------



## izhack111

Taped show?


----------



## kyledriver

I'm freaking pumped. This could be the most watched dynamite since it's debut.

Looks like a lot of story elements going on tonight.

I'm actually pumped to see shaq, he can be hard to understand so I am a bit worried about that. But he's got tons of charisma and is generally really likable except for when he brings up how many rings he's got[emoji1787]

I got the eggnog and rum ready [emoji16]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I was banned for a week last week for implying somebody had poor taste in Wrestling.

One can only imagine these threads aren't going to be very populated much longer.

Hopefully this week delivers


----------



## rbl85

kyledriver said:


> I'm freaking pumped.* This could be the most watched dynamite since it's debut.*
> 
> Looks like a lot of story elements going on tonight.
> 
> I'm actually pumped to see shaq, he can be hard to understand so I am a bit worried about that. But he's got tons of charisma and is generally really likable except for when he brings up how many rings he's got[emoji1787]
> 
> I got the eggnog and rum ready [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


No chance for that.

I would not be shocked if this show didn't do 1M


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean - there is no way they are doing a title rematch anyway - and who is next for Mox then?
> 
> better to take some time


Well he did get attacked backstage by someone who is owed a receipt


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> I was banned for a week last week for implying somebody had poor taste in Wrestling.
> 
> One can only imagine these threads aren't going to be very populated much longer.
> 
> Hopefully this week delivers


Pretty weak

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

bdon said:


> Really looking forward to this. They MUST capitalize on the new eyes that Sting’s arrival brings. If they don’t hit it out of the park, then they will never grow the audience.


Agreed. It looks like they’re going all out tonight in order to do that. I’m honestly kind of worried they’re trying to pack too much in one episode.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> Well he did get attacked backstage by someone who is owed a receipt


Although I think it might still be KENTA, if they're bringing in Impact talent then it could be Sami Callihan. 🤔


----------



## 3venflow

Hmm... there's no way they can top last week for shocks, surely?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336819190112645120


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> Hmm... there's no way they can top last week for shocks, surely?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336819190112645120


Shaq and Cody are gonna pull an Edge and Lita and fuck in the ring


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## izhack111

Shock Street said:


> Shaq and Cody are gonna pull an Edge and Lita and fuck in the ring


Yes! They need to go "ALL IN"


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Team Taz on TV... I’m there.


----------



## somerandomfan

I love how we're at 8 pages before the show even starts and RAW's thread barely has 7. Not trying to start a mark war or anything, just thought it was amusing.


----------



## omaroo

Hope its a great show and hits a million viewers.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shaq hasn't tweeted anything about AEW last time I bothered to check. What's the point if he's not going to promote it? He's not being paid to wrestle.


----------



## kyledriver

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shaq hasn't tweeted anything about AEW last time I bothered to check. What's the point if he's not going to promote it? He's not being paid to wrestle.


They should.make the celebs at least advertise their appearances

Tyson didn't do shit either 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is the only wrestling program that has me hyped every week. Let's fucking go!!!!


----------



## ABH-22

Haven't been on here for a while but can't lie AEW have pulled me back in, let's hope they can keep it up.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shaq hasn't tweeted anything about AEW last time I bothered to check. What's the point if he's not going to promote it? He's not being paid to wrestle.


Yeah, he's got 15.5 million twitter followers, so a few mentions of AEW tonight would likely result in something.


----------



## One Shed

Opening with the spot fest? Zzzzz.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lets keep this under 10 minutes pls.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Bucks with their neon colors, TH2 looking like Monster energy drinks, the flipping, and the rainbow colored ramp; really giving off the vibe of a circus right now.


----------



## sbuch

Is this week live or taped?? Does anyone know?


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> Opening with the spot fest? Zzzzz.


Yeah ngl I'm worried anyone they got in this week with Sting is gonna dip unless this goes abnormally short for a YB match


----------



## Oracle

sbuch said:


> Is this week live or taped?? Does anyone know?


Taped


----------



## PavelGaborik

Aedubya said:


> Nick Aldis appearing would be great


Is there reason to believe we're getting a debut tonight?


----------



## Trophies

Sting and Omega got me excited so beginning with these guys I'm like eh lol need some FTR.


----------



## somerandomfan

sbuch said:


> Is this week live or taped?? Does anyone know?


Taped, last week was the live one.


----------



## Whoanma

Ham and Egger said:


> Lets keep this under 10 minutes pls.


----------



## Shleppy

Young Bucks matches are so fucking over choreographed

I hate them


----------



## kyledriver

I honestly like jack evans the most of everybody in the ring 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

This gymnastics competition is a bit crap.


----------



## One Shed

And look who the ref is for this spot fest with no rules, counting, or serving any purpose: Rick Knox. (@Lorromire this is exactly a match that showcases how useless he is. Walking around waving his arms, but not doing anything)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Shaq is drawing a million tonight 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336832638598963200*


----------



## One Shed

"somehow able to kick out" in a Bucks spotfest match. Come on now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Guess who's gonna interfere during/after the match?? 🙃


----------



## kyledriver

The acclaim to help th2 win an upset?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Shaq is drawing a million tonight
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336832638598963200*


Sting, Shaq and Kenny drawing 1 mil tonight but just Shaq.


----------



## Shleppy

Please end this spotfest now

I'm happy AEW is getting the garbage out of the way early, it can only get better (I hope)


----------



## One Shed

Shleppy said:


> Please end this spotfest now
> 
> I'm happy AEW is getting the garbage out of the way early, it can only get better (I hope)


(Trashidy still to come)


----------



## Shock Street

Shleppy said:


> Young Bucks matches are so fucking over choreographed
> 
> I hate them


Me too. Like, they both hip toss Jack Evans and then they just... both do standing backflips landing on their feet. Next to Jack Evans. Didn't land on him or hit him during the flip, nothing. THEN they both drop kick him with a totally separate jump.

Just... why the standing flip guys??


----------



## kyledriver

Road warrior buck 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

He just laid back to let him jump on him? lol ok


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nick really took his time to land that flashy move while his injured brother is in a submission screaming huh lol


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Just got home, and cant rewind, did I miss Shaq?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Evans, doing a 450 5 times in a match makes the move lose its cool factor....


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Evans, doing a 450 5 times in a match makes the move lose its cool factor....


They really do not comprehend simple things like the more you do something, the less each one means. My eyes are glazing over.


----------



## shandcraig

They need to fire Excalibur


----------



## One Shed

Awful. Amazing it actually was less than fifteen minutes.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

One of the young bucks looks like ZT lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Who tf are these Acclaimed guys?


----------



## kyledriver

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Just got home, and cant rewind, did I miss Shaq?


You missed nothing

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street

PavelGaborik said:


> Nick really took his time to land that flashy move while his injured brother is in a submission screaming huh lol


Young Bucks matches are produced by this guy


----------



## Ham and Egger

Two Sheds said:


> Awful. Amazing it actually was less than fifteen minutes.


And amen to that. 🙏


----------



## Bubbly

is it me or is Nick Jackson looking even less toned than usual? Not an ounce of muscle on him. IDK why it seemed so apparent to me today.


----------



## bdon

You rarely see me bitching about the Bucks. I typically don’t hate or love them, but this match is fucking awful. It has only been 13 minutes, but goddamn that was wayyyy too fucking much offense.

On a night like this with Sting bringing so many viewers, less is more in a match like this with your World Tag Champions facing a team who have not been featured much at all and certainly hasn’t won anything of meaning.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thank god Hybrid 2 won’t be getting a title shot.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I can't believe OC is a main eventer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Old MJF is back. It's about time. I forgot about him because he's been possessed by a goofball for the last 2 months.*


----------



## somerandomfan

I don't mind a spotfest every once in a while, but they really shouldn't have them be a weekly thing.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> You rarely see me bitching about the Bucks. I typically don’t hate or love them, but this match is fucking awful. It has only been 13 minutes, but goddamn that was wayyyy too fucking much offense.
> 
> On a night like this with Sting bringing so many viewers, less is more in a match like this with your World Tag Champions facing a team who have not been featured much at all and certainly hasn’t won anything of meaning.


I think I just heard a bunch of lapsed fans tuning in, laughing, then realizing these middle schoolers were actually part of the show, then changing the channel in disgust.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm honestly surprised that no one has done the Joe Pesci gimmick before MJF.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Awful. Amazing it actually was less than fifteen minutes.


----------



## 3venflow

Darby vs Cage title match soon? Who wins that one.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fuck me, the rest of these matches are going to have to be short. Good.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Crowdfund Chikara to come back so the young bucks and OC have a containment promo


----------



## Oracle

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I can't believe OC is a main eventer.


Main event would be the 6 man tag i would have thought


----------



## tower_

I guess now we know the reason for all the Darby vignettes. He can't talk


----------



## Not Lying

That was the best Young Bucks match on Dynamite. I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## jordyjames26

Terrible opener. How TH2 can be booked? Geez definition of garbage. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Good darby segment 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> Darby vs Cage title match soon? Who wins that one.


Darby, unfortunately.


----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I can't believe OC is a main eventer.


(He is not).


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> And look who the ref is for this spot fest with no rules, counting, or serving any purpose: Rick Knox. (@Lorromire this is exactly a match that showcases how useless he is. Walking around waving his arms, but not doing anything)


I'm not watching live due to life stuff so I'll have to get back to you on his antics later! I'll keep a close eye on him when I watch whatever match he's involved in.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Old MJF is back. It's about time. I forgot about him because he's been possessed by a goofball for the last 2 months.*


You may want to double check who his match is with tonight.


----------



## Bubbly

Cody's music is so epic but I think the intro should be shortened when it's not a match. Kind of like how HHH used to cut out "time to play the game" sometimes, particularly with a run in.


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm honestly surprised that no one has done the Jose Pesci gimmick before MJF.


I hope OC tells him to go get his shine box so the same result of that can happen.


----------



## SAMCRO

I hope they aren't planning on Sting vs Darby, cause it will look ridiculous, like some little kid facing the adult wrestler he tries to act like.


----------



## shandcraig

Oh look its Cody the guy that gets to be a heel and a face at the same time. What a special boy


----------



## somerandomfan

Ah yes, the champion sits up in the cheap seats while the former champion gets the big elaborate entrance, makes sense


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Two Sheds said:


> You may want to double check who his match is with tonight.


A serious heel murdering a joke character has worked before.


----------



## Bubbly

ABH-22 said:


> Haven't been on here for a while but can't lie AEW have pulled me back in, let's hope they can keep it up.


yeah it's the first show i'm watching live in some time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm interested to see where this goes.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336842986542534658*


----------



## Whoanma

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Old MJF is back. It's about time. I forgot about him because he's been possessed by a goofball for the last 2 months.*


He could relapse...


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

shandcraig said:


> Oh look its Cody the guy that gets to be a heel and a face at the same time. What a special boy


I understand the distaste at his comment but are tweeners not liked or what


----------



## El Hammerstone

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> A serious heel murdering a joke character has worked before.


quite the optimist


----------



## Medic

Perfect example of a flippy floppy shitfest young bucks match. Guess we will have to be putting up with it more of it since their champions now.


----------



## NahFam

@bdon Your boy is on


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

In canada cody's entrance was skipped lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Whoanma said:


> He could relapse...


Just keep Jerichovid away from him


----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> A serious heel murdering a joke character has worked before.


If that actually happens I will applaud. The chances of him actually killing that joke are 5% at best. I will LOVE to be wrong.


----------



## 3venflow

STINGGGGGG!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAMCRO said:


> I hope they aren't planning on Sting vs Darby, cause it will look ridiculous, like some little kid facing the adult wrestler he tries to act like.


*You mean like Sting vs Jeff Har...oh shit.*


----------



## Trophies

Glad they're not making us wait too long for Sting!


----------



## Mr316

OF COURSE. Sting’s first segment has to involve Cody. Unbelievable.


----------



## shandcraig

Oh look cody books himself in yet in tye maim storyline and invovled in sting


----------



## SAMCRO

shandcraig said:


> Oh look its Cody the guy that gets to be a heel and a face at the same time. What a special boy


He also gets to be a wrestler and an executive vice president, sometimes he'll come out with a headset on playing boss, other times he decides to be a wrestler.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I wished they used Sting's old theme.


----------



## Bubbly

Love that fucking entrance music. I'm wondering when i'll get tired of it, i've listened so much.


----------



## Whoanma

STING.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wished they used Sting's old theme.


I kinda like old Surfer sting's theme lol


----------



## One Shed

Oh look an actual star coming out after that middle school gymnast exhibition.


----------



## Boldgerg

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wished they used Sting's old theme.


This is his best ever theme. It's fucking brilliant.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Sting looks nothing like he sounds


----------



## Ham and Egger

Stinger!!!


----------



## One Shed

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wished they used Sting's old theme.


If only they could.


----------



## kyledriver

I love tony

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn I marked the hell out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tower_

tell em, Sting'don!


----------



## MoxAsylum

Sting is in amazing shape, this is awesome


----------



## One Shed

"Cody, I'm not here for you."

@bdon just popped.


----------



## Trophies

Cody is not impressed.


----------



## Shock Street

Who does Schiavones wardrobe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sting to Cody: "I'm not here for you 😂."







*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Waiting for the “Darby, I am your father” line.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

What is cody doing


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear its like some goofy WCW mark is running this place and determined to recreate WCW, oh wait...

This is what it looks like when some nerdy WCW mark has a rich daddy.


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wished they used Sting's old theme.


I was thinking the same thing. I’d probably cry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Welp, let’s pretend Cody isn’t an ego fucking maniac. Just made Sting all about him.


----------



## NahFam

He is so turning heel lol


----------



## 3venflow

Sting is destroying Cody's ego.


----------



## shandcraig

Odd promo


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Are they not allowed to mention Dusty or what?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> "Cody, I'm not here for you."
> 
> @bdon just popped.


Damn that was pretty good. nice line by Sting haha


----------



## somerandomfan

3venflow said:


> Sting is destroying Cody's ego.


His ego will survive, it's big and strong enough a big hit like that can't crush his ego.


----------



## Trophies

Hook...I thought his name was Hawk lol


----------



## Bubbly

Starks looks like a young Rock there!


----------



## Boldgerg

SAMCRO said:


> I swear its like some goofy WCW mark is running this place and determined to recreate WCW, oh wait...


You don't like it? Cool. Stop watching.

Problem solved.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sting big leaguing Cody AS HE SHOULD!


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I’d probably cry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Shock Street

What the hell was that


----------



## Chan Hung

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sting to Cody: "I'm not here for you 😂."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sting was like, sorry im not here to give you the attention you want. Haha


----------



## MoxAsylum

SAMCRO said:


> I swear its like some goofy WCW mark is running this place and determined to recreate WCW, oh wait...
> 
> This is what it looks like when some nerdy WCW mark has a rich daddy.


Get out of here with your trash post


----------



## kyledriver

Did justin roberts just say for the tag team titles??? Wtf.. lol

Cool segment by sting, wish he was more mysterious though 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

Team TAZ look like the baddest MFers


----------



## Bubbly

FTR need to so squash them


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol @ Cody not being able to stop smiling at the end there.


----------



## Whoanma

The Hollyw... Varsity Blonds.


----------



## One Shed

Well that was quite an odd promo. A swing and a miss...


----------



## Trophies

Varsity Blondes sounds and looks like an 80s wrestling tag team.


----------



## Alright_Mate

YES! It‘s future World Champion, Griff Garrison!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*People on Twitter are sure fast with these video clips. The segment literally just ended a minute ago:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336845431926558720*


----------



## Alex6691

It makes me happy that I'm probably one of the last and only people in 19 years to see sting make his entrance to the crow theme, albeit at an Inside the Ropes q&a show but it teared me up.

GOAT.


----------



## VIP86

sting's voice doesn't sound 61 years old to be honest
he sounds like someone in his 40s
the real question is can he move like it ?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAMCRO said:


> I swear its like some goofy WCW mark is running this place and determined to recreate WCW, oh wait...
> 
> This is what it looks like when some nerdy WCW mark has a rich daddy.


Being on TNT is a start, compared to that weird, half-copyright one that supposedly is coming next year (?)


----------



## ironcladd1

I hope Sting can still go in the ring somewhat and take a few bumps.


----------



## rbl85

kyledriver said:


> Did justin roberts just say for the tag team titles??? Wtf.. lol
> 
> Cool segment by sting, wish he was more mysterious though
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Sting stopped being really mysterious a really long time ago.


----------



## Alex6691

Sting promo made sense, not gave too much away and not aligning himself with anybody.


----------



## Bubbly

Two Sheds said:


>


I actually prefer the current one to this, which is also great.


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> Oh look its Cody the guy that gets to be a heel and a face at the same time. What a special boy





somerandomfan said:


> Ah yes, the champion sits up in the cheap seats while the former champion gets the big elaborate entrance, makes sense





Two Sheds said:


> "Cody, I'm not here for you."
> 
> @bdon just popped.


I won’t address each of you, but goddamn, you all hit the nail on the head.

There are still some fans who legit can watch that and not see how CODY is the one getting all of the rub from that segment with Sting. This was all about making Cody important.

How is anyone to care about Darby if the only way to see him is if you can see him over Cody’s shoulder?


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol @ Cody not being able to stop smiling at the end there.


How would you react if you met today your "hero" ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Pullman Jr. hitting that high crossbody like his dad used to. 🤟


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't dislike Cody, but why was he out there with Sting? Isn't he feuding Shaq


----------



## Bubbly

I don't know much about Pillman jr but his partner looks like an awful jobber lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Does Snoop Dogg even make music anymore


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bubbly said:


> I don't know much about Pillman jr but his partner looks like an awful jobber lol.


That's Jungle Man


----------



## Mr316

In only 30 minutes, they managed to kill all the hype they created last week. They don’t know what they’re doing. This show should of been all about Sting and Omega and they’re both presented as after thoughts. Unreal. 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

VIP86 said:


> sting's voice doesn't sound 61 years old to be honest
> he sounds like someone in his 40s
> the real question is can he move like it ?


I was thinking more like 30 flat. I was expecting him to sound raspy and haggered but his voice hasn't changed since the 90's. 

He looks quite young with his makeup on as well.


----------



## Alex6691

VIP86 said:


> sting's voice doesn't sound 61 years old to be honest
> he sounds like someone in his 40s
> the real question is can he move like it ?


Look at the way he was even getting up after kneeling down in the ring last week after staring down Cody and then to pick up the bat after Wooing to the crowd, I've seen people in their 40's struggle to get up, he jumped up like he was in his peak. Obviously thats not wrestling 'moving' but shows he's in decent shape. For reference Arn is one year older than Sting.

Even the last two years of his TNA run he didn't wrestle like he was mid 50's. Sure, he'd slowed down a little but moved better than most people ten years his junior.


----------



## Shock Street

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't dislike Cody, but why was he out there with Sting? Isn't he feuding Shaq


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tower_

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't dislike Cody, but why was he out there with Sting? Isn't he feuding Shaq


He's feuding with whoever is the hot thing that gets eyeballs on the product


----------



## midgetlover69

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Does Snoop Dogg even make music anymore


just porn these days


----------



## bdon

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't dislike Cody, but why was he out there with Sting? Isn't he feuding Shaq


Because Cody fucking rHHHodes...


----------



## kyledriver

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Does Snoop Dogg even make music anymore


He actually released an album this year i believe... Wasn't terrible. Wasn't doggystyle that's for sure

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tower_

Sting's always been in great shape for his age but I dont know how you can just rest off what happened to his neck


----------



## FrankenTodd

Two Sheds said:


>


Those were the days! Made my night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy

Sting talked a lot but didn’t say much which is perfect for his character

I like how he treated Cody like a nobody


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bubbly said:


> Starks looks like a young Rock there!


Yes, I had to do a double take when I saw him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

tower_ said:


> He's feuding with whoever is the hot thing that gets eyeballs on the product


People REFUSE to be honest about Cody fucking rHHHodes.


----------



## 3venflow

This board will be triggered if Cody is in Shaq's segment too. 😂


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> This board will be triggered if Cody is in Shaq's segment too. 😂


Brandi already is.


----------



## rbl85

Pillman close to break his neck with his overselling


----------



## One Shed

They should have opened with that match vs Bucks nonsense.


----------



## bdon

By the way, this is why FTR is great. They’re not the athletes that the Bucks are, but they know how to get heat and sympathy for their opponent. Garrison and Pillman Jr looked really good in this one.


----------



## Bubbly

A tag match without a thousand finishers. How refreshing.


----------



## One Shed

Really? Backing up from a small child threatening to jump the rail?


----------



## jordyjames26

That's a quality match. Like it a lot. Skip Those pathetic openers please

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Silver and Reynolds 😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed

They really going to keep hangman with these goofs? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Whoanma

Hangman should beat the hell out of these Dork Order geeks.


----------



## kyledriver

Hangman corpsing?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

For nostalgia 








Sting Entrance: AEW Dynamite, December 09, 2020 vs. WCW Sting-Theme ''Crow''


A video of Sting Entrance: AEW Dynamite, December 09, 2020 set to the sound of WCW Sting-Theme ''Crow''




www.youdubber.com


----------



## rbl85

Hangman couldn't stop laughing at the end XD


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> Silver and Reynolds 😂😂😂


I love them a lot hahahaha and the cowboy hats are amazing


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

What's left for FTR? They already won and lost the titles. They already had the big Young Bucks feud. I feel like it all went by too quick now they just are there.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

joindarkorder.com sounds like a virus


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What's left for FTR? They already won and lost the titles. They already had the big Young Bucks feud. I feel like it all went by too quick now they just are there.


They‘ll be champs again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Two Sheds said:


> They really going to keep hangman with these goofs? Jesus Christ.


He has to wade through the muck and shit before he ascends to greatness.


----------



## Bubbly

The other day I saw a clip from 2000 where Scotty2Hotty/GrandMaster sexy were being goofy in front of Steve Austin in the locker room and he turned around and bashed the shit out of GMS. 

That segment looked like a really, really uncool, watered down, runt-of-the-litter version of it.


----------



## rbl85

Ham and Egger said:


> He has to wade through the muck and shit before he ascends to greatness.


Dark order is getting more popular each week.


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman has been abandoned by everyone he cared for, so makes sense for DO to go for him. All part of the greater plan for Hangman IMO.


----------



## omaroo

Really poor show sadly. Not a good follow up as I feared.

Really no idea whether Cody is face or heel or who he is feuding with. It seems so disjointed.


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> He has to wade through the muck and shit before he ascends to greatness.


So he is "wrestling" Trashidy next week?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Did Brodie Lee die?


----------



## kyledriver

I'd call him, big johnson, johnson

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> You don't like it? Cool. Stop watching.
> 
> Problem solved.





MoxAsylum said:


> Get out of here with your trash post


Love how sensitive AEW marks are, you say one negative thing about their obsession and they come at you. I'll quit watching when i damn well please, there is aspects of the show i enjoy, but i'm allowed to criticize the shit i don't, which is mainly the desperate attempts to be WCW.


----------



## bdon

Come on, @prosperwithdeen , explain why Cody had to spend the entire Sting debut in the ring with him? Why is that segment not more about Darby?

I want an explanation from someone willing to be more honest...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## VIP86

wait i thought Matt Hardy is a heel now
what the hell is he doing teaming up with private party against the dark order which is a heel faction
i'm confused


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Did Brodie Lee die?


"Long term storytelling."


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> I won’t address each of you, but goddamn, you all hit the nail on the head.
> 
> There are still some fans who legit can watch that and not see how CODY is the one getting all of the rub from that segment with Sting. This was all about making Cody important.
> 
> How is anyone to care about Darby if the only way to see him is if you can see him over Cody’s shoulder?



Every fucking main segment from day 1 haa been woth cody. With him in the position hes in this is much worse than hhh. No one gets this glorified.


----------



## kyledriver

10s got a good look

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Two Sheds said:


> So he is "wrestling" Trashidy next week?


He will wrestle him for number one contender in the future, I'm sure of it. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

Why the fak does Dustin take so long over some jobber?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another match that it’s hard to care about


----------



## holy

One of the rare times I've sat and watched Dynamite live instead of using PVR to watch it later, but damn, this show is such a drag. They need to seriously stop with the long matches.

Do y'all think Sting will be back tonight, or should I shut this off?


----------



## omaroo

Pretty sure rating will near enough be same as last week or less with how weak show has been.


----------



## One Shed

They really had Dustin beat one of the few actual good people in DO instead one of the geeks?


----------



## kyledriver

Wow.he won with a bulldog???
But then you got bucks doing 12 finishers a.match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

omaroo said:


> Really poor show sadly. Not a good follow up as I feared.
> 
> Really no idea whether Cody is face or heel or who he is feuding with. It seems so disjointed.


He is a face who also happens to be a real life prick, so the prick just happens to shine through and makes some smarks think he is “working”.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is the audio being piped in? Sounds like it?


----------



## bdon

Hahaha make Dustin be Se7en


----------



## 3venflow

Love the Seven reference.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> Come on, @prosperwithdeen , explain why Cody had to spend the entire Sting debut in the ring with him? Why is that segment not more about Darby?
> 
> I want an explanation from someone willing to be more honest...


Here’s the truth. He desperately wants to be the John Cena of AEW so he needs to be in all these segments that have any chance to hit mainstream. It’s been about him and not the company since day 1.


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty cool reference actually

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

So whats the story on Brodie Lee is there no reports on whats going with him? he's just disappeared without any explanation.


----------



## ironcladd1

Throwing shade at that WCW gimmick


----------



## Shock Street

VIP86 said:


> wait i thought Matt Hardy is a heel now
> what the hell is he doing teaming up with private party against the dark order which is a heel faction
> i'm confused


They havent split up yet though, so thats likely happening when they lose to Hangman IMO


----------



## VIP86

as usual
the jobbers order


----------



## 3venflow

Dark Order Dustin would be more interesting than generic veteran Dustin.


----------



## Shleppy

LMAO "Seven"


----------



## Chan Hung

Shaq is a big bastard lol.


----------



## Bubbly

Tony looks like an alcoholic lmao


----------



## One Shed

Imagine thinking Shaq and Brandi are comparable in any way.


----------



## Buhalovski

Cody with Sting and Brandi with Shaq... teehee


----------



## Chan Hung

Shleppy said:


> LMAO "Seven"


Holy shit! HAHA Good call!!


----------



## Boldgerg

SAMCRO said:


> Love how sensitive AEW marks are, you say one negative thing about their obsession and they come at you. I'll quit watching when i damn well please, there is aspects of the show i enjoy, but i'm allowed to criticize the shit i don't, which is mainly the desperate attempts to be WCW.


Let's get fucking real, this forum is FULL of non-stop, incessant, insufferable amounts of bitching and whining about how shit they think AEW is and how much they hate almost every element of it. People are just fucking sick of it. This part of the forum is literally run by the negative dick heads posting the exact same shit over and over again.

There are always going to be things that people don't enjoy but it's the fact that it's literally constant. These people seemingly despise the product but come back week after week to spread their misery and ruin this forum.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Uno hit him with that Seven line! Lmaooolll


----------



## shandcraig

Oh look brandi the last person that should be in this interview


----------



## Shock Street

SAMCRO said:


> So whats the story on Brodie Lee is there no reports on whats going with him? he's just disappeared without any explanation.


He said he has an ankle injury on their podcast apparently


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn, say what you will about Shaq, but this man gets a check on the daily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow Brandi is a total bitch. Love it actually.


----------



## tower_

Brandi is a million times worse than Cody


----------



## Chan Hung

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn, say what you will about Shaq, but this man gets a check on the daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He needs some Icy Hot? Jk


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Let's get fucking real, this forum is FULL of non-stop, incessant, insufferable amounts of bitching and whining about how shit they think AEW is and how much they hate almost every element of it. People are just fucking sick of it. This part of the forum is literally run by the negative dick heads posting the exact same shit over and over again.
> 
> There are always going to be things that people don't enjoy but it's the fact that it's literally constant. These people seemingly despise the product but come back week after week to spread their misery and ruin this forum.



I would consider myself a big aew fan that even flew to vegas for DON but there is nothing wrong woth calling out the large amount of bullshit they do. Wwe is much worse which is why i dont watch. Aew has potential


----------



## One Shed

Hahahahahaha what a DUMB segment. Hahahahaha I am amazed at how bad they found a way to make that.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Guarantee that Shaq only is saying he likes Cody because he recognizes him because he liked Goldust and Dusty


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I appreciate the WCW throwback to Seven, but can they please explain what the f*** happened to Brodie Lee?*


----------



## 3venflow

Shaq's soaked face is gonna be a viral meme.


----------



## MoxAsylum

I can't stand Brandi


----------



## kyledriver

Shaqs face at the end

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

What did I just watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly

Shaq's face lmao

She should have gone all 1999 Rock; "You overgrown, 500lb bag of monkey crap!"


----------



## shandcraig

This is a fucking joke. Cody and brandi should he embarrassed


----------



## izhack111

This show sucks!


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> Oh look brandi the last person that should be in this interview


She's literally feuding with his girl for fuck sake. It makes complete sense.

People literally don't even stop to think before they start spewing their Cody/Brandi hatred.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

LOL


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Here’s the truth. He desperately wants to be the John Cena of AEW so he needs to be in all these segments that have any chance to hit mainstream. It’s been about him and not the company since day 1.


Well, that’s what I have said since November of LAST YEAR.

I want someone on the other side of the aisle to DARE explain that sorry sack of shit’s actions.


----------



## Not Lying

Wtf.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Brandi with the FINAL CLAPBACK! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Alright_Mate

And the point of that was?


----------



## MoxAsylum

SAMCRO said:


> Love how sensitive AEW marks are, you say one negative thing about their obsession and they come at you. I'll quit watching when i damn well please, there is aspects of the show i enjoy, but i'm allowed to criticize the shit i don't, which is mainly the desperate attempts to be WCW.


Just get out of the thread your opinions are trash


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I feel kind of weird after watching that TBH.


----------



## kyledriver

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn, say what you will about Shaq, but this man gets a check on the daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Multiple

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Wow that was SO BAD. Almost at a loss for words at how the hype for this show is inversely proportional to the product delivered.


----------



## MoxAsylum

izhack111 said:


> This show sucks!


Your opinion sucks


----------



## SAMCRO

Shock Street said:


> He said he has an ankle injury on their podcast apparently


Still doesn't make sense, i've seen wrestlers wrestle matches on an injured ankle before, he can't stand around in a suit and cut promos or do backstage segments where he's sitting or something? just seems weird to take him off tv for all this time no mention of him cause he's got a hurt ankle.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

MJF better save this, I paid nothing for this and I still want my money back


----------



## PavelGaborik

Someone meme the shaq face immediately


----------



## Bubbly

Tbh i've no idea what I just watched but i'm sort of ok with it. The face at the end!


----------



## MoxAsylum

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> MJF better save this, I paid nothing for this and I still want my money back


Go watch trash RAW


----------



## SAMCRO

shandcraig said:


> I would consider myself a big aew fan that even flew to vegas for DON but there is nothing wrong woth calling out the large amount of bullshit they do. Wwe is much worse which is why i dont watch. Aew has potential


Thank you.


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> I would consider myself a big aew fan that even flew to vegas for DON but there is nothing wrong woth calling out the large amount of bullshit they do. Wwe is much worse which is why i dont watch. Aew has potential


There's a lot wrong with the way a lot of these people go about it and how they seem to enjoy projecting their misery and suffocating every thread with it.

Quite honestly this part of the forum is mostly dog shit because of a number of posters and their incessant need to repeat their complaints and ramble on about how much they hate the product, multiple times, every single day.

If you find something so shit that you feel the need to talk about how shit it is every day, then you (not _you_) are quite simply a fucking idiot and a complete weirdo for continuing to watch it.


----------



## somerandomfan

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Does Snoop Dogg even make music anymore


I guess technically yes.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> He needs some Icy Hot? Jk


Hell I’m old, I use it and can say that shit works. He’s promoting quality products.[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why is Shaq a heel 😂


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Oracle

Please disband these fucking collection of goons


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why is Shaq a heel 😂


He used to be a huge douchebag when he is in the NBA, he kind of reinvented himself after that so it's easy for him I imagine


----------



## Shock Street

SAMCRO said:


> Still doesn't make sense, i've seen wrestlers wrestle matches on an injured ankle before, he can't stand around in a suit and cut promos or do backstage segments where he's sitting or something? just seems weird to take him off tv for all this time no mention of him cause he's got a hurt ankle.


Oh I think its weird too, although it depends on how bad it is. Thats just all theyve said so far. He also stopped doing social media when he was pretty active before which just makes it stranger.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## punkypower

As a Sacramento King’s fan back in the 90s/00s, I LOATHED Shaq as a player with the heat of a thousand suns, even though I’m from Louisiana and he has that LSU connection)..

however, I would have LOVED to see him own Brandi instead of allowing her to throw the drink in his face and talked to him like that.

As I feared, AEW can’t keep momentum from one excellent show to another. Hopefully they can learn how to capitalize soon!


----------



## Bubbly

I've enjoyed the show overall btw. IDK why people are saying it's bad. Some weird moments but w/e. Ok I didn't like the opening match.

I'm quite harsh I think so i'd say if it was shit. It's cool because it has various chapters that i'm actually interested in. Next up I wanna see the Inner circle, and later I wanna see the Omega/title thing. So for me i'm enjoying it.


----------



## RapShepard

The Sting and Shaq segments weren't great to me. If Sting is here for Darby why not have his music hit, but instead of coming to the ring we catch him in the nosebleeds with Darby. 

Sting gushing with Tony was corny like this isn't WCW stop trying to milk it like you are.


----------



## bdon

They totally dropped the ball with this episode so far. Goddamn.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> There's a lot wrong with the way a lot of these people go about it and how they seem to enjoy projecting their misery and suffocating every thread with it.
> 
> Quite honestly this part of the forum is mostly dog shit because of a number of posters and their incessant need to repeat their complaints multiple times, every single day.


They keep doing some of the dumbest stuff, every single week. What do you expect? A lot of us were hyped for this episode and WOW what a turd so far.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Two Sheds said:


> They keep doing some of the dumbest stuff, every single week. What do you expect? A lot of us were hyped for this episode and WOW what a turd so far.


Not sure what show you're watching this has been solid


----------



## Ham and Egger

Let's see the passion of Chris Jericho tonight.


----------



## VIP86

if i said: subpar first hour
would i be wrong ?


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> There's a lot wrong with the way a lot of these people go about it and how they seem to enjoy projecting their misery and suffocating every thread with it.
> 
> Quite honestly this part of the forum is mostly dog shit because of a number of posters and their incessant need to repeat their complaints multiple times, every single day.



Enough people should complain about cody so it gets to him and he realizes that other people deserve to he booked over him. He doenst need to take very big moment. Makes zero sense.

But hey this might benefit him in the end when he finally turns heel and it makes us really hate him but also like him as a heel in that sense. Who knows


----------



## bdon

Episodes featuring too much Cody, Nightmare Family, and Jericho are fucking awful.


----------



## somerandomfan

Bubbly said:


> I've enjoyed the show overall btw. IDK why people are saying it's bad. Some weird moments but w/e. Ok I didn't like the opening match.


It's not _bad_ this just feels like an underwhelming show considering how much hype there was coming in to this week.


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> She's literally feuding with his girl for fuck sake. It makes complete sense.
> 
> People literally don't even stop to think before they start spewing their Cody/Brandi hatred.


And shes feuding with his girl cause she wants to be in the spotlight and get segments like this so she can have her face on tv.


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> They totally dropped the ball with this episode so far. Goddamn.


One of the most boring first hours theyve done. Worst timing to do it too.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Where is Santana?


----------



## SAMCRO

MoxAsylum said:


> Just get out of the thread your opinions are trash


I love you too.


----------



## Medic

Letdown


----------



## Chan Hung

Where is the other guy from IC?


----------



## shandcraig

VIP86 said:


> if i said: subpar first hour
> would i be wrong ?



You might offend the people that live a subpar life and except subpar shit


----------



## Boldgerg

Two Sheds said:


> They keep doing some of the dumbest stuff, every single week. What do you expect? A lot of us were hyped for this episode and WOW what a turd so far.


At this point I expect exactly what happens - the usual suspects repeating themselves over and over again with the same complaints and whining.

Again, if you consistently dislike something and it makes you angry and or/disappointed every week (or every day, considering that that's what the posts are) then you are insane for continuing to watch it and a dick head for continue to overrun the forum with it.


----------



## One Shed

MoxAsylum said:


> Not sure what show you're watching this has been solid


The one that had a trash spotfest, Sting who everyone was excited about hugging people and saying nothing, and another hyped segment with Shaq an utter embarrassment. And we still have Trashidy to go.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ortiz is Puerto Rican not Mexican. We don't say ese.


----------



## Boldgerg

SAMCRO said:


> And shes feuding with his girl cause she wants to be in the spotlight and get segments like this so she can have her face on tv.


And what? Again, it's an agenda against them from a vocal minority. People need to stop acting like they speak for the majority.


----------



## Mr316

You have to be the biggest AEW mark in the world not to admit that they dropped the ball tonight and killed all the momentum they created last week.


----------



## 3venflow

Ortiz is gooood on the mic.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> At this point I expect exactly what happens - the usual suspects repeating themselves over and over again with the same complaints and whining.
> 
> Again, if you consistently dislike something and it makes you angry and or/disappointed every week (or every day, considering that that's what the posts are) then you are insane for continuing to watch it and a dick head for continue to overrun the forum with it.


They do some great stuff and set up great stuff, then deliver stuff like tonight and so many others. It is so disappointing to see the potential and then the piss poor execution.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ortiz is Puerto Rican not Mexican. We don't say ese.


I say it sarcastically sometimes


----------



## bdon

Sammy is a fucking star.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> And what? Again, it's an agenda against them from a vocal minority. People need to stop acting like they speak for the majority.


The majority of wrestling fans are not currently watching any wrestling product. They told us why and it is goofy stuff like we have been seeing tonight.


----------



## ABH-22

That was a good promo from Ortiz


----------



## izhack111

Mr316 said:


> You have to be the biggest AEW mark in the world not to admit that they dropped the ball tonight and killed all the momentum they created last week.


I think Cody is here and QT both have users here


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> Ortiz is gooood on the mic.


P&P are underutilized


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> They do some great stuff and set up great stuff, then deliver stuff like tonight and so many others. It is so disappointing to see the potential and then the piss poor execution.


Two steps forward, one step back


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I wonder if that Autism Inclusion shirt is dissing the marks LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Yeah I never heard Ortiz do a promo like that in Impact either


----------



## 3venflow

This is a good segment. Love Sammy.


----------



## RapShepard

I'm just over Jericho go away


----------



## Shock Street

I actually liked Hager here. Good for him.


----------



## midgetlover69

Wardlow sucks dick on mic huh? This is heartbreaking


----------



## ABH-22

Inner circle hasn't entertained me in a while, but this segment was good. Maybe there's something left to run with, breakup storyline will be great also.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

RapShepard said:


> I'm just over Jericho go away


What? His feud with Cornette is one of the best in wrestling right now! 😂


----------



## One Shed

Wardlow making progress speaking. He definitely has potential.


----------



## Oracle

Man how the fuck is Trashidy in the main event. 

ridiculous they get people to watch then just turn them away


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> There's a lot wrong with the way a lot of these people go about it and how they seem to enjoy projecting their misery and suffocating every thread with it.
> 
> Quite honestly this part of the forum is mostly dog shit because of a number of posters and their incessant need to repeat their complaints and ramble on about how much they hate the product, multiple times, every single day.
> 
> If you find something so shit that you feel the need to talk about how shit it is every day, then you (not _you_) are quite simply a fucking idiot and a complete weirdo for continuing to watch it.



Whos bitching every day? Not a single person in this forum. Literally people say some shitty things about the show as we watch it for 2 hours. Many times they say gpod things.

Stop bitching about people bitching and except the show is a work in progress and people have the right to talk about the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## tower_

They gave everyone a chance in that promo to put themselves out there once the group breaks up, and I think only Oritz passed the test. Sammy had some moments but stumbled a bit on the mic


----------



## Boldgerg

midgetlover69 said:


> Wardlow sucks dick on mic huh? This is heartbreaking


What was wrong with that?


----------



## punkypower

Hagar and Wardlow made me legit laugh out out loud.

Highlight of the night for me after the Sting/Tony reunion..


----------



## One Shed

HAHAHAHAHAHA so Trashidy IS main eventing? JESUS TAPDANCING CHRIST these guys are clueless sometimes.


----------



## RapShepard

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> What? His feud with Cornette is one of the best in wrestling right now?


Well you got a point. The funniest element is it's hard to tell who's more triggered by the other


----------



## bdon

izhack111 said:


> I think Cody is here and QT both have users here


Hey Cody, I know you read this place. Fuck you, Bitch! You’re a piece of shit. Flat out. You may chiclet teeth your way to working the boys in the back, but you ain’t working me, motherfucker. You’re as big a piece of shit as Vince and Hunter.


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> *Whos bitching every day? Not a single person in this forum.* Literally people say some shitty things about the show as we watch it for 2 hours. Many times they say gpod things.
> 
> Stop bitching about people bitching and except the show is a work in progress and people have the right to talk about the good the bad and the ugly


Are you joking? Hahaha.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> What was wrong with that?


He angrily said about 5-6 words. He was awkwardly talked over by Hager for a second but I can't see any logical reason to think he "sucks balls on the mic" after that. 

With that being said I don't expect him to be more than average in that regard, which he shouldn't need to be.


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> At this point I expect exactly what happens - the usual suspects repeating themselves over and over again with the same complaints and whining.
> 
> Again, if you consistently dislike something and it makes you angry and or/disappointed every week (or every day, considering that that's what the posts are) then you are insane for continuing to watch it and a dick head for continue to overrun the forum with it.


Do you honestly think theres a world where everyone on a forum agrees and likes everything a show does throughout 2 hours? Theres people who like stuff and people who dislike stuff, when the stuff they dislike comes on they're gonna comment on it, if its a complaint they've made in the past well its cause the shit the complaint was previously about is still going on.


----------



## RapShepard

midgetlover69 said:


> Wardlow sucks dick on mic huh? This is heartbreaking


Give him a 2nd to 6th chance having to put over a homoerotic staring thing isn't a good first promo lol


----------



## 3venflow

I'd pay good money for Wardlow and Hager to squash the Bucks and hold the tag belts for a year.


----------



## PavelGaborik

tower_ said:


> They gave everyone a chance in that promo to put themselves out there once the group breaks up, and I think only Oritz passed the test. Sammy had some moments but stumbled a bit on the mic


Honestly I'm starting to get bullet club vibes from the IC in the sense I'm not sure they entirely break up as a faction.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> He angrily said about 5-6 words. He was awkwardly talked over by Hager for a second but I can't see any logical reason to think he "sucks balls on the mic" after that.
> 
> With that being said I don't expect him to be more than average in that regard, which he shouldn't need to be.


Exactly. There was nothing wrong with how he delivered his short bit at all.


----------



## Medic

After all the hype in the past week AEW has produced their worst show in months so far.

Fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Do you honestly think theres a world where everyone on a forum agrees and likes everything a show does throughout 2 hours? Theres people who like stuff and people who dislike stuff, when the stuff they dislike comes on they're gonna comment on it, if its a complaint they've made in the past well its cause the shit the complaint was previously about is still going on.


On in North Korea. Banning is for life.


----------



## bdon

Medic said:


> After all the hype in the past week AEW has produced their worst show in months so far.
> 
> Fuck


I was fucking stoked for this episode.

Cody making Sting about him sent things downhill really fucking quickly.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Hey Cody, I know you read this place. Fuck you, Bitch! You’re a piece of shit. Flat out. You may chiclet teeth your way to working the boys in the back, but you ain’t working me, motherfucker. You’re as big a piece of shit as Vince and Hunter.


He must be so sad to read that from you XD


----------



## PavelGaborik

Archer needs to be what Braun should've been in the WWE. 

I hope he gets a proper push in the next year


----------



## One Shed

At least THIS has to be really good right?


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> At this point I expect exactly what happens - the usual suspects repeating themselves over and over again with the same complaints and whining.
> 
> Again, if you consistently dislike something and it makes you angry and or/disappointed every week (or every day, considering that that's what the posts are) then you are insane for continuing to watch it and a dick head for continue to overrun the forum with it.


This below is a thread you made this year in regards to Sonny Kiss. You shouldn't be making post like above lol





Boldgerg said:


> Is there anyone here that legitimately thinks this guy has anywhere near the talent to be wrestling on live, national television for arguably the second biggest wrestling company in the world?
> 
> I'm genuinely not sure I've ever seen someone take a move quite as badly as he took that V-Trigger tonight, and this is far from the first time. There's a reason he's being given TV exposure and it's not because he's a talented wrestler, unfortunately.


----------



## VIP86

i enjoyed the Inner Circle segment
and Wardlow actually made me laugh


----------



## The XL 2

Haven't been a fan of how the inner circle has been presented but that wasn't bad. There was enough serious content in the promo, wasn't all comedy


----------



## Bosnian21

So I started watching during the Inner Circle segment. Did Sting already show up?


----------



## rbl85

Medic said:


> After all the hype in the past week AEW has produced their worst show in months so far.
> 
> Fuck


Are you on drug ?


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxAsylum said:


> Not sure what show you're watching this has been solid


Wow i agree with you. Checks for rain. Good show so far overall. Some moments of meh but overall pretty solid!


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> This below is a thread you made this year in regards to Sonny Kiss. You shouldn't be making post like above lol


I legit think someone may have highjacked his account with the mood change.


----------



## rbl85

Bosnian21 said:


> So I started watching during the Inner Circle segment. Did Sting already show up?


 Yes


----------



## bdon

Bosnian21 said:


> So I started watching during the Inner Circle segment. Did Sting already show up?


Yes, and the entire segment was about Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Are you on drug ?


I wish I was considering what I have been watching.


----------



## 3venflow

Davey Boy Jr to show up here and reform Killer Elite Squad with Archer? Probably not...


----------



## RapShepard

Bosnian21 said:


> So I started watching during the Inner Circle segment. Did Sting already show up?


Yup, he reminisced with Tony, lead a this is awesome chant, and told Cody he didn't want him he had a taste for Darby.


----------



## Boldgerg

SAMCRO said:


> Do you honestly think theres a world where everyone on a forum agrees and likes everything a show does throughout 2 hours? Theres people who like stuff and people who dislike stuff, when the stuff they dislike comes on they're gonna comment on it, if its a complaint they've made in the past well its cause the shit the complaint was previously about is still going on.


Nope. I'm on a few other forums where people frequently disagree with each other. The difference on this part of this forum is that it's completely suffocating and the same posters posting the same things take over almost every single thread.

There are a few who literally have almost nothing positive to say at all, yet they're here every single day and every single Wednesday, posting about how much they hate it all over and over again. It's fucking weird. If I consistently disliked or "hated" what I was watching over a lengthy period of time then I'd stop watching it, not continue to torture myself and the rest of a forum, because I'm not a complete weirdo.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> This below is a thread you made this year in regards to Sonny Kiss. You shouldn't be making post like above lol


To be fair I couldn't possibly agree more with what he said in regards to Sonny. 

Thank god that clown has been off TV for a while.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'd love to see Butcher get a run as a singles guy and get booked like a monster, dude has such a cool oldshcool bar brawler look to him, i'd like see what he can do outside of being in a tag team.


----------



## Chan Hung

tower_ said:


> They gave everyone a chance in that promo to put themselves out there once the group breaks up, and I think only Oritz passed the test. Sammy had some moments but stumbled a bit on the mic


Ortiz sounded good i agree.


----------



## VIP86

why Jake Roberts always looks lost and confused ?


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> I legit think someone may have highjacked his account with the mood change.


I doubt it, he just probably likes what's going on, so now he doesn't want to hear the opposite opinion.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Yup, he reminisced with Tony, lead a this is awesome chant, and told Cody he didn't want him he had a taste for Darby.


And still, the entire segment was about Cody.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Yes, and the entire segment was about Cody rHHHodes.


No it wasn't.


----------



## CM Buck

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Where tf is @Firefromthegods and where’s the thread for tomorrow’s Dynamite


I just woke up. What's wrong?


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I doubt it, he just probably likes what's going on, so now he doesn't want to hear the opposite opinion.


Weird how that works so often. "Wait, how can people hate what I like?!?"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Bosnian21 said:


> So I started watching during the Inner Circle segment. Did Sting already show up?


Yes


----------



## Bubbly

3venflow said:


> I'd pay good money for Wardlow and Hager to squash the Bucks and hold the tag belts for a year.


Kane/Big Show in 2005 type stuff? I liked that.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> Weird how that works so often. "Wait, how can people hate what I like?!?"


Or "like what i hate"


----------



## shandcraig

lol at a very mixed booking and people getting upset at people for having a mixed review of the show. Sensitive generation is out tonight


----------



## tower_

Medic said:


> After all the hype in the past week AEW has produced their worst show in months so far.
> 
> Fuck


Every show they hype up sucks. The good ones are the ones we expect to be bad. A trend at this point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Does anyone else completely tune out of anything involving the butcher and the blade? I just don't care.*


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> To be fair I couldn't possibly agree more with what he said in regards to Sonny.
> 
> Thank god that clown has been off TV for a while.


Oh Sonny is shitty, but making a thread about Sonny who's been on Dynamite what 7 times this year is complaining about nothing.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Or "like what i hate"


I totally get a lot of people like what I hate. I never attack them personally though, just the arguments. I mean there is SOME stuff I truly do not get like Janela or Stunt, but I at least understand how someone could like a Bucks match or OC.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Yup, he reminisced with Tony, lead a this is awesome chant, and told Cody he didn't want him he had a taste for Darby.



remember the dark debate about sting before. He felt far from dark tonight lol. He was a happy go lucky sting. Though the very last few words he said seemed a little heelish


----------



## Bubbly

Every time I see US tv streams I get reminded why the USA is such an obese nation. Jesus everything is fatty food. 

Not that my country is much different but we don't have the insane food commercials.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> And still, the entire segment was about Cody.


You ain't lying. Somehow this will turn into Sting new Cody was evil all along and he was trying to stop Darby from replacing him as the dumbest babyface


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does anyone else completely tune out of anything involving the butcher and the blade? I just don't care.*


I think they are a good old school team, they just have not really had a lot of shine time in AEW. Way better than geeks like the Bucks and TH2, etc.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Weird how that works so often. "Wait, how can people hate what I like?!?"


Yeah lol


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Bubbly said:


> Every time I see US tv streams I get reminded why the USA is such an obese nation. Jesus everything is fatty food.
> 
> Not that my country is much different but we don't have the insane food commercials.


What? When I watch boxing I see horrific munchy box commercials from the UK all the time.
Also consider that wrestling is kind of infamous for being hard to advertise for, so inexpensive not-good fast food is kind of perfect for the demo


----------



## Chan Hung

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does anyone else completely tune out of anything involving the butcher and the blade? I just don't care.*


Yes


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> This below is a thread you made this year in regards to Sonny Kiss. You shouldn't be making post like above lol


In what way is that the same as the point I'm making in that people post the same shit almost every day and certainly every week, over and over again? I've already agreed that obviously there are going to be things people dislike and are vocal about, me included, but that's not the long and short of what I am taking issue with.

If I was filling every thread and repeating myself with how much I hate Sonny Kiss over and over again for months then you'd have a point and it would be comparable, but I don't, so what you're saying is completely nonsensical and not at all relevant.


----------



## somerandomfan

I can't be the only one who hopes Big Show shows up on the Go-Big Show just for the sheer irony of it right?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ffs Fenix


----------



## SAMCRO

shandcraig said:


> remember the dark debate about sting before. He felt far from dark tonight lol. He was a happy go lucky sting. Though the very last few words he said seemed a little heelish


Yeah i hate normal talking happy go lucky Sting, he comes out in his entrance like oldschool Crow Sting, emotionless, stoic, but then gets on the mic afterwards and starts being sarcastic and witty like a normal dude.


----------



## VIP86

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


what the fuck ?
did that just happened on a taped show ? 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Allie can beat the hell out of me any day of the week with her fine ass


----------



## One Shed

somerandomfan said:


> I can't be the only one who hopes Big Show shows up on the Go-Big Show just for the sheer irony of it right?


I was just thinking to myself "HOW can they have a show called Go Big Show without the actual Big Show?"


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does anyone else completely tune out of anything involving the butcher and the blade? I just don't care.*


Only because of the blade. The butcher is such a quirky weirdo I want to like him. But blade is such a weird partner for him, but not weird enough to be an odd couple. Honestly I'd like to see Brodie and Butcher as a team. I fuck with hoss tag teams


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fenix can't go a match without spiking himself on his head... smh


----------



## shandcraig

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i hate normal talking happy go lucky Sting, he comes out in his entrance like oldschool Crow Sting, emotionless, stoic, but then gets on the mic afterwards and starts being sarcastic and witty like a normal dude.



i really did not under stand that logic what so ever but maybe there is a story to that.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> Only because of the blade. The butcher is such a quirky weirdo I want to like him. But blade is such a weird partner for him, but not weird enough to be all couple. Honestly I'd like to see Brodie and Butcher as a team. I fuck with hoss tag teams


I'm kind of in the same boat, despite him being green there's still something cool about The Butcher, I guess it's the look, but I feel like he would benefit from a better partner than someone who has been just average for years.


----------



## 3venflow

Catfiiiiiight.


----------



## shandcraig

some nights AEW does many things i like. I just personally find when they constantly book random group matches its very weak booking


----------



## Shleppy

Zombie cosplay lol

I like the Abadon character though I hope she doesn’t break kayfabe


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Only because of the blade. The butcher is such a quirky weirdo I want to like him. But blade is such a weird partner for him, but not weird enough to be all couple. Honestly I'd like to see Brodie and Butcher as a team. I fuck with hoss tag teams


Like i said i would love to see Butcher get a run as a singles guy, he has such a great unique oldschool brawler look, Blade is just there, doesn't stand out at all, look wise or in ring wise.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Is the blonde one wearing the green the one who wrestles with Crohn's?


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> In what way is that the same as the point I'm making in that people post the same shit almost every day and certainly every week, over and over again? I've already agreed that obviously there are going to be things people dislike and are vocal about, but that's not the long and short of what I am taking issue with.
> 
> If I was filling every thread and repeating myself with how much I hate Sonny Kiss over and over again for months then you'd have a point and it would be comparable, but I don't, so what you're saying is completely nonsensical.


The point is you made an entire thread about a minor rare appearance character, because you felt it was valid to talk about. I agree Sonny is shitty. But if you feel it's worth making a thread about a minor rarely appears character, what would you do if Sonny was a frequently appearing character? If Sonny was appearing weekly would you stop watching the show or just mention how shitty Sonny was weekly?


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm just reading the thread because I'm at work but I feel sad that AEW have seemingly dropped the ball. I was hoping they'd hit a home run and attract the lapsed fans 

Damn it.


----------



## 3venflow

At least Abadon has a character unlike every other AEW woman besides Britt.


----------



## tower_

Maybe theyre working with Impact so they can dump Abadon's contract on them


----------



## ironcladd1

Tesha is cute


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat, despite him being green there's still something cool about The Butcher, I guess it's the look, but I feel like he would benefit from a better partner than someone who has been just average for years.


Yeah he's weird and not great, but the weirdness works for him. Sort of like Abadon lol


----------



## One Shed

Wait, Shida actually doing something in a story? What is this madness?


----------



## PhilThePain

Tesha Price = buried


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm just reading the thread because I'm at work but I feel sad that AEW have seemingly dropped the ball. I was hoping they'd hit a home run and attract the lapsed fans
> 
> Damn it.


yep


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> Yeah he's weird and not great, but the weirdness works for him. Sort of like Abadon lol


You know I was very tempted to post "Speaking of people who I want to like for a unique look but are still fairly green" but didn't want to seem like I was shitting on the program or becoming one of those "the look" people.


----------



## The XL 2

Abadon is way more terrifying than Bray Wyatt is, lol.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Finally here comes Kenny


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why the fuck do they keep track of the jobbers wins and losses and show us their terrible record? Some of these wrestlers aren't ever gonna win a match, eventually its gonna look embarrassingly bad like 0-50.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shida actually makes an appearance on Dynamite. Color me shocked!


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Like i said i would love to see Butcher get a run as a singles guy, he has such a great unique oldschool brawler look, Blade is just there, doesn't stand out at all, look wise or in ring wise.


Yeah he has this weird steampunk look that reminds me of the Game Dishonored. Him with a better partner or as a midcard heel gatekeeper would be cool


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is Abadon inspired by Rosemary/Su Yung?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Abadon is like Su Yung but less attractive


----------



## Bubbly

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> What? When I watch boxing I see horrific munchy box commercials from the UK all the time.
> Also consider that wrestling is kind of infamous for being hard to advertise for, so inexpensive not-good fast food is kind of perfect for the demo


Maybe I watched so much UK tv overall that i'm immune to it being on more or less at certain times. The only time I watch US streams is NBA/AEW/WWE and that's where I see nothing but fatty food.


----------



## SAMCRO

3venflow said:


> At least Abadon has a character unlike every other AEW woman besides Britt.


Exactly, its refreshing to see an actual character in the women's division.


----------



## One Shed

MJF needing five guys to beat Trashidy? Just...dumb.


----------



## shandcraig

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why the fuck do they keep track of the jobbers wins and losses and show us their terrible record? Some these wrestlers aren't ever gonna win a match, eventually its gonna look embarrassingly bad like 0-50.



so they can keep the 10 people that care about wins and loses happy


----------



## RapShepard

AEW deserves props for finally giving Shida story that isn't thrown together last minute before a special or PPV


----------



## Alright_Mate

Abadon selling that kendo stick shot was hilariously brilliant


----------



## somerandomfan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is Abadon inspired by Rosemary/Su Yung?


I feel like all of them draw horror movie influence in general. But I'm really hoping there becomes a talent exchange and she faces either of them, hopefully in a cinematic match.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm just reading the thread because I'm at work but I feel sad that AEW have seemingly dropped the ball. I was hoping they'd hit a home run and attract the lapsed fans
> 
> Damn it.


It really is a major fucking let down. I’m so disappointed. This was the night to knock it out of the park, and instead, they chose to make it all about Cody Rhodes.

Darby receives no rub by having Sting point at him. Sting and Shaq are both squarely associated with Cody now. That’s bullshit. How do you intend to make stars of anyone if you’re involved in every mark out moment?


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> AEW deserves props for finally giving Shida story that isn't thrown together last minute before a special or PPV


That parent deserves credit for finally giving their kid food right before they starved to death.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

somerandomfan said:


> I feel like all of them draw horror movie influence in general. But I'm really hoping there becomes a talent exchange and she faces either of them, hopefully in a cinematic match.


And maybe these 2 reunite as well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336860283734806535


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Kenny living the superstar life.


----------



## tower_

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is Abadon inspired by Rosemary/Su Yung?


She feels like a bad ripoff of a more popular character that you would expect to see in a promotion like Impact, except the more popular characters she's ripping off are IN impact


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> The point is you made an entire thread about a minor rare appearance character, because you felt it was valid to talk about. I agree Sonny is shitty. But if you feel it's worth making a thread about a minor rarely appears character, what would you do if Sonny was a frequently appearing character? If Sonny was appearing weekly would you stop watching the show or just mention how shitty Sonny was weekly?


Again, you're missing the point. I've already said multiple times that I understand that there are things people aren't going to like and will want to be vocal about, me included. That's perfectly normal.

Would I suffocate and borderline ruin the forum multiple times, every day with my negativity about it like some on here though? No. The AEW section is verging on not being a forum for opinions or actual discussion and instead simply a place for certain people to project their obsessions and anger issues.

I'll say it again - there are members on here that make it very clear that their overwhelming feelings towards AEW are anger and hatred, with next to no positive feelings or input, and it's been the case for a long time. To then continue watching and to continue acting like a complete fucking dick head and take over the forum with it rather than quit watching is utterly bizarre.

Guess what I did when I decided I didn't like WWE any more and I didn't enjoy watching it? I stopped watching and mostly stopped posting. Imagine that?


----------



## Whoanma

The Collector’s coming.


----------



## somerandomfan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I assume Kenny is arriving in a helicopter given the Lex Luger tease. When he first arrived as face Lex he landed on the air craft carrier to bodyslam Yokozuna afterall.


Damn, you called it.


----------



## Mr316

This is how the show should of started tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Omega arriving in a helicopter, really loving heel Omega so far, what he should've been from the start.


----------



## The XL 2

Callis helps Omegas act a lot.


----------



## tower_

Are they really going to pull the "Moxley was jobbed!" angle because he got hit by a fucking microphone


----------



## Bubbly

the aew belt has grown on me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336861141100793856


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Kenny living the superstar life.


Styling and profiling.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why the fuck do they keep track of the jobbers wins and losses and show us their terrible record? Some of these wrestlers aren't ever gonna win a match, eventually its gonna look embarrassingly bad like 0-50.


Because Tony has a number fetish, the records make no sense period lol. Austin Gunn is 14-1 overall undefeated in tags and trios but we all know the Gunn Club means nothing


----------



## Shock Street

Referencing other promotions is sweet but doing it 15 times an ep feels like they just dont have any ideas


----------



## Bubbly

what does callis do with Impact now? AEW should have him full time.


----------



## VIP86

they do things backwards
Hikaru Shida is the one who needed Vickie Guerrero as a manager not Nyla Rose
Nyla Rose is actually good on the mic


----------



## Derek30

Omega looks like a million bucks


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> That parent deserves credit for finally giving their kid food right before they starved to death.


 I get your point, but I like to be fair. I shat on them consistently for last minute building her title matches. So it's only fair to give props when she finally gets a build that isn't last minute


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

They have him be a bad ass heel but still have the broom girls? wtf?


----------



## SAMCRO

The 80's exercise girls with the brooms is still stupid and makes zero fucking sense, that shit needs to go.


----------



## Ham and Egger

More Cleaner Girls!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1

These chicks are hot AF in their 80’s workout gear


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Y'all are going to be mad as hell when Orange Cassidy wins.*


----------



## One Shed

If you told me a year ago that in December 2020 I would be digging Kenny Omega and hating Chris Jericho and MJF I would have called you insane.


----------



## Bubbly

they need about 20 of those dancers with brooms. 2-4 just feels cheap.


----------



## 3venflow

Don Callis is GOLD.


----------



## Derek30

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> They have him be a bad ass heel but still have the broom girls? wtf?


He‘s more like a douchebag heel


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If Kenny is not fucking one of the sweeper girls I'm going to be disappointed in him.


----------



## RapShepard

Seeing some of these manager combinations really drives how much taller wrestling used to be. 

Jenny's guy is file though. Looks like he should be in a Ferrari in Miami


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I get your point, but I like to be fair. I shat on them consistently for last minute building her title matches. So it's only fair to give props when she finally gets a build that isn't last minute


I was about the only person who liked Abadon when she premiered so I am all for it if they do it well.


----------



## FrankenTodd

SAMCRO said:


> The 80's exercise girls with the brooms is still stupid and makes zero fucking sense, that shit needs to go.


And it didn’t make sense in the 80s either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

He's cutting the same promo they did on Impact, effectively.


----------



## Chan Hung

What is next for Moxley?


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Y'all are going to be mad as hell when Orange Cassidy wins.*


Justifiably so.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Tony is saying this disgusts him more than anything else in his entire career in wrestling? what Callis getting knocked on his ass and Omega bopping Moxley with the microphone? Thats more disgusting than the Montreal Screwjob? seriously?


----------



## tower_

Bubbly said:


> they need about 20 of those dancers with brooms. 2-4 just feels cheap.


It was way better with 4 than two so I'm down for just adding more every entrance


----------



## somerandomfan

Bubbly said:


> what does callis do with Impact now? AEW should have him full time.


He's one of the executive vice presidents alongside Scott D'Amore, pre-pandemic he was also color commentator but he's only been doing PPV most of this year.


----------



## VIP86

why the broom girls wear pants now ?


----------



## Shock Street

Don Callis is dope


----------



## Derek30

Kenny By God Omega. Hilarious.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> I was about the only person who liked Abadon when she premiered so I am all for it if they do it well.


I like Su Yung so I'm interested, but her beer belly is unsettling. But I guess it adds to the freak appeal of her character in a roundabout way.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny is nailing it.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I like Su Yung so I'm interested, but her beer belly is unsettling. But I guess it adds to the freak appeal of her character in a roundabout way.


Yeah, it is not like I am dreaming she would jump on top of me or anything haha.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I highly doubt in all-friends wrestling that didn't happen


----------



## Chan Hung

Cornette is loving this promo


----------



## RapShepard

VIP86 said:


> why the broom girls wear pants now ?


It's cold in Jacksonville at night and Kenny treats his bitches right, know that


----------



## tower_

This is a fantastic promo and I've hated most of Omega's work in AEW


----------



## MoxAsylum

Omega looking like a star


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, it is not like I am dreaming she would jump on top of me or anything haha.


Understandable [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kenny is a star.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

tower_ said:


> This is a fantastic promo and I've hated most of Omega's work in AEW


Kenny is a good promo in general. His awkwardness as a person just works for him


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny Omega is finally a superstar in the USA.


----------



## Chan Hung

Didnt he say Makes Memories last time? Or was it History? lol


----------



## shandcraig

i could see kenny forming a stable. Or likely some international group from different promotions


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I don't get the whole microphone angle


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## The XL 2

How many great talkers did the 90s have? Jesus. No wonder why 10 million people were watching every Monday Night back then.


----------



## tower_

RapShepard said:


> Kenny is a good promo in general. His awkwardness as a person just works for him


He kinda got gassed at the end. Putting him with Callis was a stroke of genius


----------



## bdon

Kenny saved the show.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is how you book a star, Omega coming off as the perfect cunt.


----------



## One Shed

An actual great segment in an otherwise shit show. Props.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAY THE THING BART


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Kenny is a good promo in general. His awkwardness as a person just works for him


He might as well embrace his awkward cocky artistic mannerisms to piss people off more and maybe he will get over more as a heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Don Callis is the perfect manager for Kenny. He interrupts right when he gets too corny.*


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Kenny saved the show.


Nothing could save this show, but it was awesome.


----------



## somerandomfan

On one hand that was basically what was said last night, on the other hand this feels like doubling down on a belt collector gimmick and I really want to see where this is going.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Next week doesn't look great


----------



## shandcraig

yeah true its funny how his weird akward character actually works which is not always the case. But i will say i think his style is much better as a heel like the old days


----------



## Bubbly

somerandomfan said:


> He's one of the executive vice presidents alongside Scott D'Amore, pre-pandemic he was also color commentator but he's only been doing PPV most of this year.


so no chance of a long term gig at aew?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I now know why Omega needs Don Callis.


----------



## One Shed

Reminds me of:


----------



## Alright_Mate

7 days of Omega’s reign has been more interesting than the whole of Moxley’s reign.


----------



## The XL 2

Kenny came across like a star. He has Don Callis to thank for that.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Ok i'm out i can't stand OC


----------



## Mr316

Omega and Callis killed it! On a more negative note...that card next week... 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## bdon

I loved that he called out Tony Khan as a Money Mark getting worked by the boys haha


----------



## RapShepard

tower_ said:


> He kinda got gassed at the end. Putting him with Callis was a stroke of genius


I didn't get to see much classic ECW so I'm still waiting to see the skill of Don Callis


Chan Hung said:


> He might as well embrace his awkward cocky artistic mannerisms to piss people off more and maybe he will get over more as a heel.


Exactly just lean heavily into the arrogant nerd that doesn't get they're still a nerd


----------



## Bubbly

tower_ said:


> This is a fantastic promo and I've hated most of Omega's work in AEW


he has literally made me switch off wrestling over the last year (along with the YB and others).

But so far he's been amazing as a heel. Loving it. He needs Don Callis though.


----------



## One Shed

MoxAsylum said:


> Ok i'm out i can't stand OC


See, I knew you were in there somewhere.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kenny better heel than Roman Reigns


----------



## VIP86

Omega and MoX match was a 7 stars classic ?
looks like kenny still suffering from that Paradigm Shift on the heater


----------



## midgetlover69

orange casey closing the show over the world champion haha


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> I now know why Omega needs Don Callis.


You didn't like his promo, what was wrong for you?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm going to give the Kenny segment a watch


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kenny better heel than Roman Reigns


Nah, he is better dressed with better transportation tho


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## somerandomfan

Bubbly said:


> so no chance of a long term gig at aew?


I wouldn't say there's no chance, this is wrestling and Impact is mostly taped so theoretically he can probably do what he needs to do and come to AEW every other week.


----------



## CM Buck

@MoxAsylum consider this a warnin. Cut the baiting and silly shit out


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm going to give the Kenny segment a watch


Grab a beer or what ever you use to be happy and unsober first. Go in with a clear mind no biases.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm going to give the Kenny segment a watch


He killed it.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Kenny is a natural born heel, I am tired to seeing him as a face. Great run, will see he dominates the wrestling world.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm going to give the Kenny segment a watch


He killed it.
And I usually cringe thinking of him cutting a promo.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Can you imagine buying OC merch


----------



## Ham and Egger

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kenny better heel than Roman Reigns


Scared No GIF - Scared No AndreTheGiant - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## SAMCRO

Alright_Mate said:


> 7 days of Omega’s reign has been more interesting than the whole of Moxley’s reign.


Lol exactly, cause all Moxley did was drag the belt around looking angry and trying to be a edgy bad ass and having garbage matches, he never entertained me half as much as Kenny has in the last week.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Two Sheds said:


> See, I knew you were in there somewhere.


I mean i'm not gonna defend OC. I can't stand him lol


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Freshly Squashed OC.


If only. We have 14 minutes left...


----------



## midgetlover69

So we have 15 minutes left...


----------



## MoxAsylum

Firefromthegods said:


> @MoxAsylum consider this a warnin. Cut the baiting and silly shit out


Baiting what? What the heck are you talking about dude ?


----------



## 3venflow

They talked about surprises again, I feel like something major is planned with Kenny. The multi-promotion champion idea would make him seem like a huge global star.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Firefromthegods said:


> @MoxAsylum consider this a warnin. Cut the baiting and silly shit out


I can have a different opinion i can't stand OC


----------



## FrankenTodd

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Can you imagine buying OC merch





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly

i'd rather OC just leave and go away for 6 months tbh.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Anxiously awaiting Sammy to somehow cost MJF the win and have him lose to OC to send the forum into a rage. 

And yes, I'll be more pissed off than anyone.


----------



## One Shed

Bubbly said:


> i'd rather OC just leave and go away.


Fixed


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxAsylum said:


> Omega looking like a star


He needs to come out with shades each week and a suit. Thats a better look than t shirt and jeans.


----------



## Chan Hung

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I don't get the whole microphone angle


I think its about 'who has a bigger microphone'. jk


----------



## kyledriver

Great promo by don and kenny

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski

I dont think tonights episode will gain any lapsed fans unfortunately


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy should just hand MJF a mic.


----------



## Derek30

Slowly building Hangman back up to eventually dethrone Kenny could be such a good storyline.


----------



## CM Buck

MoxAsylum said:


> I can have a different opinion i can't stand OC


Your other posts. I don't give a fuck about OC. I meant the "your opinion sucks" and "go watch trash raw" cut that out


----------



## SAMCRO

MoxAsylum said:


> Baiting what? What the heck are you talking about dude ?


I mean you was baiting me pretty hard, telling me my opinions are trash and i should go.


----------



## Bubbly

random thought....but am i the only one who can picture a Jericho/OC tag team one day? Like it's own Rock and sock connection where Jericho starts by hating him but eventually comes to like him.

IDK if i'd like it, but w/e.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Firefromthegods said:


> Your other posts. I don't give a fuck about OC. I meant the "your opinion sucks" and "go watch trash raw" cut that out


I mean they are trolling the section ?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Trolling is arguing in bad faith, I actually believe what I said


----------



## Shleppy

I think the show should have ended with that excellent promo by Omega and Callis

Save the best for last


----------



## somerandomfan

3venflow said:


> They talked about surprises again, I feel like something major is planned with Kenny. The multi-promotion champion idea would make him seem like a huge global star.


Aside from him talking about being a collector 2 nights in a row, there was a little bit of a tease that Rich Swann might be the one to call him out first depending on where they go from here. This link should take you right to that point that also felt like a teaser, someone else chime in on if they think that could mean something or I'm looking too much into it.


----------



## Bubbly

Derek30 said:


> Slowly building Hangman back up to eventually dethrone Kenny could be such a good storyline.


say what you want about cornette and brian last, but they literally pitched this idea right at the start of the pandemic. Brian Last went into more details where Omega's finisher would be unbeatable and hyped as the GOAT move, with Page being the first one to kick out of it when he wins the match. When you think Omega hyped up his finisher in his promo today, perhaps he has been listening to the podcast lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I honestly don't give a shit about the main event.


----------



## One Shed

Bubbly said:


> random thought....but am i the only one who can picture a Jericho/OC tag team one day? Like it's own Rock and sock connection where Jericho starts by hating him but eventually comes to like him.
> 
> IDK if i'd like it, but w/e.


It would be more like Rock teaming with one of the Ding Dongs.


----------



## SAMCRO

MoxAsylum said:


> I mean they are trolling the section ?


Trolling? I wasn't trolling, i believed everything i said, i don't say shit just to get people mad. You just can't seem to stand it when someone has a different opinion from yours.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF is getting a good match out of OC here.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Doing mjf dirty with the picture in picture lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

OC needs to gain 50+ lbs and lessen the comedy or be a jobber who very rarely (preferably never) appears. 


It's simple really.

He can actually wrestle somewhat


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My favorite spots so far:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336865731653365761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336865430225432577


----------



## Bubbly

MJF reminds me of the Miz in a lot of ways tbh. He needs a feud to make him seem like a legit tough guy at some point.


----------



## shandcraig

agree it makes no sense not having kenny end the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mr316 said:


> Omega and Callis killed it! On a more negative note...that card next week... 😂


*They really blew their whole load this week, lol. *


----------



## One Shed

DUMB.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just had to suspend by belief in OC knocking those big guys down there lol


----------



## Bubbly

PavelGaborik said:


> *OC needs to gain 50+ lbs *and lessen the comedy or be a jobber who very rarely (preferably never) appears.
> 
> 
> It's simple really.
> 
> He can actually wrestle somewhat


Honestly you can say that about a lot of the roster to be honest. At times, AEW can feel like jobbers in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## KingofKings1524

They’re going to kill a lot of good will they’ve gained with me if Orange Cassidy somehow wins this. Also, Omega should have closed the show.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They really blew their whole load this week, lol. *


They blew it alright.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Use the bat you pussies


----------



## Whoanma

Miro just became a hero.


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> You didn't like his promo, what was wrong for you?


He is just too goofy. He doesn't say anything seriously. He just seemed a little to manic for me.


----------



## shandcraig

Well good night and good bye, BANG


----------



## One Shed

OH YAY we get Miro vs Trashidy next? Jesus.


----------



## 3venflow

Good match IMO. Also Miro's shirt is amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Miro dresses like a fucking idiot, god this guy has terrible fucking taste in clothes.


----------



## somerandomfan

Kayfabe wise you'd think AEW would start giving 2 refs to every match, all this fuckery and no one has brought it up with Tony?


----------



## tower_

Is the entire locker room out there? For an OC vs MJF match?


----------



## Buhalovski

Your biggest upcoming star cant beat OC. Yeah, that show isnt gaining any new fans.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Is Miro wearing Versace


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> They blew it alright.


*Well, the good news for you is Orange Cassidy lost, so you can go to bed with a smile on your face 🙂.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

These men have families!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miro just became the greatest face in AEW


----------



## ironcladd1

That looked like a bad fall...


----------



## CM Buck

MoxAsylum said:


> I mean they are trolling the section ?


Nah. They are being critical. Danthemans retarded thread was an example of trolling. Negative opinions aren't trolling even if they frustrate you.


----------



## Whoanma

Never forget.


----------



## 3venflow

Miro is gonna be a big deal in 2021. BTW OC has turned into a jobber to the stars, should make WF happy.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> He is just too goofy. He doesn't say anything seriously. He just seemed a little to manic for me.


See that's what I think works for him, he's an awkward goober, being an awkward goober. But I get you if want a more serious note geeky heel


----------



## bdon

Miro looked great here.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, the good news for you is Orange Cassidy lost, so you can go to bed with a smile on your face 🙂.*


Not really. MJF could not even beat the janitor clean and now we will likely see a completive match between Trashidy and Miro. Just AWFUL.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Miro fans, y'all happy? I think we can all agree this is the booking he should get.*


----------



## VIP86

WTF did i just watched ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Miro murdered that guy


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Miro is a beast!!


----------



## Mr316

This company will average 800k viewers forever.


----------



## Bubbly

I have no idea who Miro is as a character lol.
Poor ending tbh


----------



## Ham and Egger

Miro kinda does look like a jacked Giovanni Versace.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

My dad said MJF needs to drop several ranks for not being able to beat OC clean lol 😂


----------



## tower_

bdon said:


> Miro looked great here.


I told people he was the one big guy they signed that they didnt bury immediately! Now if he could just stop dressing like an idiot


----------



## PavelGaborik

OC is the only guy in the company besides Moxley who's been booked stringer than Cody. 

Lmao


----------



## Trophies

“It’s Christmas! These people have families!”


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm just reading this in awe. Trying not to pass judgement until I've watched at least the highlights


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Miro dresses like a fucking idiot, god this guy has terrible fucking taste in clothes.


He got that rapper taste, expensive above all, doesn't matter if it looks great. Wait until he starts wearing Balenciaga


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> Miro looked great here.


Dont worry he'll have a 50/50 match with OC here shortly despite being 3x his size.


----------



## SAMCRO

Bubbly said:


> I have no idea who Miro is as a character lol.
> Poor ending tbh


Yeah me neither, one week he's a goofy video game enthusiast wearing a Mickey Mouse shirt, the next he's an angry beast wearing Versace, he's been all over the place in AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Miro fans, y'all happy? I think we can all agree this is the booking he should get.*


Really what's the difference between that and when he was beating up Kalisto in his 2nd US title run that nobody liked?


----------



## Alright_Mate

The majority of tonight’s show was very underwhelming.

Omega came off as a star though and Miro saved this thread from going into a complete meltdown.


----------



## KingofKings1524

“I beat him! I beat him clean!” Hahaha


----------



## RapShepard

Miro hits an interference clothesline and beats up a stage hand, apparently now he's credible lol


----------



## kyledriver

Glad mjf retains 


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Wow what an abysmal show with a few golden nuggets sprinkled in. They had their huge hyped up moment to grab lapsed fans and they presented THIS show. Amazing. I guess TNT must really be happy with ~700-900k because they are not growing with this mess. Schizophrenic. Booking. MJF needs help to beat the janitor. Are we actually going to get Miro vs OC? Is that really what all this is leading to? Just kill me now. I need a shower to wash all this off. Other than Kenny, this show was such a huge disappointment. Imagine me saying THAT a year ago.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Bubbly said:


> Honestly you can say that about a lot of the roster to be honest. At times, AEW can feel like jobbers in the cruiserweight division.


it works when you can move like Darby, it doesn't when you're 130 lbs and toy with your opponents like OC.

The AEW roster has gotten much, much bigger recently as well to be fair.


----------



## kyledriver

Omg Miro looks like a fucking beast jesus

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy

Miro killed that one stage guy

it’ll be a great gif


----------



## Chan Hung

tower_ said:


> I told people he was the one big guy they signed that they didnt bury immediately! Now if he could just stop dressing like an idiot


He needs to go back to black hair and a plain t shirt lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

PavelGaborik said:


> OC is the only guy in the company besides Moxley who's been booked stringer than Cody.
> 
> Lmao


That he was easily beaten by Jimmy Havoc not too long ago and now he always needs outside interference to lose matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> Wow what an abysmal show with a few golden nuggets sprinkled in. They had their huge hyped up moment to grab lapsed fans and they presented THIS show. Amazing. I guess TNT must really be happy with ~700-900k because they are not growing with this mess. Schizophrenic. Booking. MJF needs help to beat the janitor. Are we actually going to get Miro vs OC? Is that really what all this is leading to? Just kill me now. I need a shower to wash all this off. Other than Kenny, this show was such a huge disappointment. Imagine me saying THAT a year ago.


Dynamite has been extremely inconsistent from the start. This is nothing new. 

While I don't agree it was an atrocious show, it certainly wasn't good nor what I hoped for. Below average for me, undoubtedly.


----------



## VIP86

the nicest thing i could say about this show is
a missed opportunity


----------



## 3venflow

Main Event Miro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336868655070670848


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wolf Mark said:


> That he was easily beaten by Jimmy Havoc not too long ago and now he always needs outside interference to lose matches.


When was the last time he actually lost clean 1 on 1? Was it Jericho? I can't remember the Brodie Lee match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

There was some really good stuff peppered throughout the show, but they definitely could have done better.


----------



## omaroo

Have to make OC strong. What the hell Tony see in this guy.

A very average show to say the least and next week also looks weak.

Doesn't seem like they have any desire to hit it out the park weekly.

If new viewers tuned in tonight you sure as hell can bet they won't next week.

Same story with AEW. Really disappointed tbh as you want them to do good and get new viewers but shows like tonight is not the way.


----------



## Jman55

tower_ said:


> I told people he was the one big guy they signed that they didnt bury immediately! Now if he could just stop dressing like an idiot


He should continue to dress like an idiot but put much more emphasis on the fact that his bad looking clothes are so god damn expensive and rub it in people's faces that he can afford to wear whatever the fuck he wants. I love my boy Miro and as a talent he is still main event level for me but this gimmick needs serious retooling and that's at best (things are looking up from the last 2 weeks of booking though)

Also man I feel weird I actually enjoyed that show. Granted there was some shit (god that Shaq segment was atrocious) but I found myself enjoying this show more than most weeks maybe I'm just insane?


----------



## tower_

It was a late WCW show. Some really dumb and weird shit, overbooked, but still more entertaining than what wrestling's been since


----------



## SAMCRO

Khan is such a big goofy mark for Cassidy, thats why he's booked like this, cause OC makes Tony Khan laugh and fans are into his schtick, he thinks that justifies pushing him like a top star, cause his comedy schtick is over. I'm sorry Tony but when the guy looks like a fucking twig and makes a mockery of the business you don't push him as a top star, you can use him for midcard shit here and there, he appears and does his schtick and leaves, but you don't legit make him one of your top stars ffs.


----------



## bdon

Nightmare Family had to have 3 fucking segments tonight. How do you expect to enjoy the show when 3 segments revolve around the same goddamn people!?


----------



## shandcraig

PavelGaborik said:


> Dynamite has been extremely inconsistent from the start. This is nothing new.
> 
> While I don't agree it was an atrocious show, it certainly wasn't good nor what I hoped for. Below average for me, undoubtedly.



I think Dynamite was pretty consistent when it had crowds on the road. Some hit and miss booking for sure but it felt like it was for the most part going down a direction. It all changed when covid hit and no crowds and its clear they are not using big storylines which i entirely understand. I think no matter what they do it wont gainvmore viewers during this time. Its just not the same for casual people with out crowds.


----------



## 3venflow

Cassidy is protected but since Jericho, he's lost the big matches. Brodie, Cody, MJF. Probably Miro next. So I'm not bothered, since he's not beating main event calibre stars.


----------



## Wolf Mark

PavelGaborik said:


> When was the last time he actually lost clean 1 on 1? Was it Jericho? I can't remember the Brodie Lee match.


Against Jericho for sure if he lost, it wasn't clean. Against Brodie Lee, Lee completely dominated the match yet OC had to lose via trickery(I think the little guy interfered). Which makes little sense.



3venflow said:


> Cassidy is protected but since Jericho, he's lost the big matches. Brodie, Cody, MJF. Probably Miro next. So I'm not bothered, since he's not beating main event calibre stars.


He did not lose clean once, though. I mean it's even more than interferences, in most of these cases, there are outside wrestlers going to the ring, stepping into the ring and doing something to OC. There's not even a doubt that the reason he lost may have been from interference, it almost always turn in a no DQ so he can lose in a obvious manner so he can be extremely protected.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Nightmare Family had to have 3 fucking segments tonight. How do you expect to enjoy the show when 3 segments revolve around the same goddamn people!?



of course, They have been glorified in every big segment or angle since day one. Its so fucking stupid. You have entire roster sorta all over the place with booking and yet 1 fucking guy and his wife getting booked like hes the king of England. It makes no sense


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336871511613972482
*DAMN*!



RapShepard said:


> Really what's the difference between that and when he was beating up Kalisto in his 2nd US title run that nobody liked?


*Are you really asking me the difference between orange Cassidy and Kalisto? Lol*


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Khan is such a big goofy mark for Cassidy, thats why he's booked like this, cause OC makes Tony Khan laugh and fans are into his schtick, he thinks that justifies pushing him like a top star, cause his comedy schtick is over. I'm sorry Tony but when the guy looks like a fucking twig and makes a mockery of the business you don't push him as a top star, you can use him for midcard shit here and there, he appears and does his schtick and leaves, but you don't legit make him one of your top stars ffs.


I keep telling people, he is living vicariously THROUGH Trashidy. Tony is a geek and a twig and never won anything growing up. He is going to make Trashidy champ and we both know it just so he can feel like he did it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Nightmare Family had to have 3 fucking segments tonight. How do you expect to enjoy the show when 3 segments revolve around the same goddamn people!?


Fucking tell em' Bdon!


----------



## KingofKings1524

SAMCRO said:


> Khan is such a big goofy mark for Cassidy, thats why he's booked like this, cause OC makes Tony Khan laugh and fans are into his schtick, he thinks that justifies pushing him like a top star, cause his comedy schtick is over. I'm sorry Tony but when the guy looks like a fucking twig and makes a mockery of the business you don't push him as a top star, you can use him for midcard shit here and there, he appears and does his schtick and leaves, but you don't legit make him one of your top stars ffs.


I honestly think he’s pushing him this way because he’s moving some shirts. He needs to know the difference between a mid card comedy act that can sell some merchandise and a main eventer.


----------



## Bubbly

PavelGaborik said:


> it works when you can move like Darby, it doesn't when you're 130 lbs and toy with your opponents like OC.
> 
> The AEW roster has gotten much, much bigger recently as well to be fair.


Jim Ross gets credit for that if you believe him. He said on his podcast that he advised management to bring in more bigger guys. That was before Brodie Lee, Archer, Miro etc.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336871511613972482
> *DAMN*!
> 
> 
> *Are you really asking me the difference between orange Cassidy and Kalisto? Lol*


I mean one was a champion on a decent streak and the other is a funny, but still comedy not champion


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fucking tell em' Bdon!


They refuse to fucking listen, or I would!!! Lol


----------



## 3venflow

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336871511613972482


I love this guy so much and it's not just because he's an awesome heel. It's because he RESPECTS the business by never breaking kayfabe, when nearly every other personality in the industry has said fuck-you to kayfabe.


----------



## SAMCRO

Two Sheds said:


> I keep telling people, he is living vicariously THROUGH Trashidy. Tony is a geek and a twig and never won anything growing up. He is going to make Trashidy champ and we both know it just so he can feel like he did it.


Lol yeah i believe you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Jman55

I am definitely on board with OC being moved down the card. He absolutely should still be on the card in my opinion I like him a lot and always enjoy him but he is simply not a top star kind of guy. He's an over comedy midcarder who can keep people entertained and easily has a place even on big shows and I enjoy his matches enough I don't even mind him winning these midcard matches sometimes. But him constantly being around the main event is just that big step too far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I mean one was a champion on a decent streak and the other is a funny, but still comedy not champion


*Come on man, I know you're smarter than that. You know slapping a title on someone doesn't make them credible. Are you taking 2014 Roman or 2011 Miz? Cassidy has the machine and the fans behind him and Kalisto had neither.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Come on man, I know you're smarter than that. You know slapping a title on someone doesn't make them credible. Are you taking 2014 Roman or 2011 Miz? Cassidy has the machine and the fans behind him and Kalisto had neither.*


But he still sucks at working and looks as intimidating as a dried out tuna casserole. He gets some lazy hardcores excited for whatever weird reason, but they got NO lapsed fans back tonight from this episode.


----------



## somerandomfan

I don't have OC like a lot of you do, but I don't think he should be a main eventer either, solid midcarder, and if someone is over I don't see a problem rolling with that but there should be a ceiling when your gimmick is not giving a fuck.


----------



## zaz102

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fucking tell em' Bdon!


Funny thing, to me, i think they are all different levels of acceptability.

* Cody definitely gets a lot of time, but clearly is a pillar of the company whether you like it or not. I think personally he's fine, but i wish they'd scale him back.

* I feel Dustin has been handled well. He's a decent veteran that gets some time, but not too much.

* Brandi I don't get at all. Nothing against her personally, but why give her any air time over other female wrestlers who are better in the ring and better promos?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091
I think TK forgot Hager.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091


FOURTEEN?!? JESUS the dumb keeps getting worse.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091
> I think TK forgot Hager.


He doesn't know what he's doing. I can't stress that enough.

Nobody wants to watch a 14 man tag.


----------



## KingofKings1524

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091
> I think TK forgot Hager.


Holy shit, fourteen is far too many. This is going to be a messy fucking match.


----------



## somerandomfan

Did Tony Khan really just stumble upon that RAW that did a 16 man tag a few years bag and thought "People thought that was a great idea!"


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Come on man, I know you're smarter than that. You know slapping a title on someone doesn't make them credible. Are you taking 2014 Roman or 2011 Miz? Cassidy has the machine and the fans behind him and Kalisto had neither.*


I know you're smarter than this. Cassidy has done nothing but lose since beating Jericho. This is the equivalent of saying 2013 Fandango come TLC 2013 still had the same momentum from beating Jericho at Mania 29 earlier in the year.


----------



## One Shed

somerandomfan said:


> Did Tony Khan really just stumble upon that RAW that did a 16 man tag a few years bag and thought "People thought that was a great idea!"


He might actually be watching old episodes on the network and furiously taking notes. What happened four weeks after someone was in a diaper? That is next week.


----------



## SAMCRO

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091
> I think TK forgot Hager.


Lol he seriously thinks people wanna see that shit? Has there ever been a wrestling fan on planet earth who gets excited for a huge tag team match with like 20 people in them? I thought this guy was a huge hardcore wrestling fan, does he just have shit taste in wrestling is that what it is? is this the kinda shit he liked growing up watching wrestling?

Glad he warned me so i can be sure to watch NXT next week, cause i aint watching that shit for 30 minutes.


----------



## RapShepard

KingofKings1524 said:


> I honestly think he’s pushing him this way because he’s moving some shirts. He needs to know the difference between a mid card comedy act that can sell some merchandise and a main eventer.


Too Cool would've ate good under Tony


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I know you're smarter than this. Cassidy has done nothing but lose since beating Jericho. This is the equivalent of saying 2013 Fandango come TLC 2013 still had the same momentum from beating Jericho at Mania 29 earlier in the year.


*He was a finalist in an annual Battle Royal and lost dirty to one of the strongest booked people on the show. MJF literally has 1 recorded loss. That isn't the equivalent of fighting Zack Ryder on Main Event.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAMCRO said:


> Lol he seriously thinks people wanna see that shit? Has there ever been a wrestling fan on planet earth who gets excited for a huge tag team matches with like 20 people in them? I thought this guy was a huge hardcore wrestling fan, does he just have shit taste in wrestling is that what it is? is this the kinda shit he liked growing up watching wrestling?
> 
> Glad he warned me so i can be sure to watch NXT next week, cause i aint watching that shit for 30 minutes.


*That's exactly how I feel. Big Swole wrestling, a tag team clusterfuck, and a showcase of jobbers I don't care about. Next week's show looks like hot garbage, so I'll be on NXT by default.*


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> of course, They have been glorified in every big segment or angle since day one. Its so fucking stupid. You have entire roster sorta all over the place with booking and yet 1 fucking guy and his wife getting booked like hes the king of England. It makes no sense


Cody rHHHodes took the air out of Sting’s long awaited return to TNT by making it all about him. Cody should have just focused on Team Taz stuff tonight in a separate segment, allowing Sting to just be Sting while putting over how he sees himself in the face painted kid.

By booking Sting to interrupt Cody’s promo, you shifted all focus of Sting’s rub towards Cody.


----------



## CM Buck

well this shows a big ol skip. I read the results and literally nothing jumped out as must see.

The ultimatum segment existed 

The follow up to stings debut was lacklustre

The Kenny segment was decent but just felt like the same segment from impact just with Tony being the Josh Matthews

4 matches could have happened on dark

Fuck that fucking shaq shit

The main event was fine until the cluster fuck bullshit.

Miro wrecking shop was fun though But I don't have any faith in that man.

4 out of 10


----------



## somerandomfan

Side note, if a 14 man tag is fine, what are we waiting for on trying again on Blood And Guts? Fans? Not trying to be too close to NXT's War Games? I know the story they had going into it has completely fizzled out but I'm sure they could find something to build up.


----------



## Jman55

somerandomfan said:


> I don't have OC like a lot of you do, but I don't think he should be a main eventer either, solid midcarder, and if someone is over I don't see a problem rolling with that but there should be a ceiling when your gimmick is not giving a fuck.


Exactly been saying this ever since the Jericho feud I actually like the guy but that feud should have never existed or if it absolutely had to should have been a one and done (cause the first match was actually fine)

On the topic of the rest of the show I suppose I'm gonna be the weirdo who genuinely had a great time compared to everyone else even the usually more positive posters...I am quite stunned frankly.

What I liked: Young Bucks vs TH2 (but they shouldn't have been the opener Kenny really should have been) Sting segment, Darby video, Hangman backstage segment (I like Silver and Reynolds and this story actually has my interest), Inner Circle segment (yes really I've been an incredibly vocal critic against their segments usually Especially Le dinner debonair but I actually think this one was legitimately good.....so far it's also the only one but if they keep that up they'll turn me around on the story) Ending of the show minus the random Job squad to counter the inner circle that felt....completely pointless but the match itself I mostly liked and Miro getting a showcase was also good

What I was indifferent to: FTR vs Varsity Blondes (Debated including this in liked as enjoyed the actual match but there was no real heat to it so feels more suited here), Dustin vs 10 (the aftermath has some interest for me cause unlike Hangman Dustin is actually a realistic one to actually end up joining but overall eh) 6 man tag (just kind of existed for me Archer cleaning house afterwards was fun I guess but this match didn't click with me much), Abadon squash (it existed I guess aftermath was predictable and works but I weirdly don't feel interested in this feud whatsoever.....at least it's an actual feud though a rarity for Shida)

What I didn't like: Shaq segment (god this was bad Brandi isn't a bad talker but the actual content and story going on here is just a massive thumbs down for me and Shaq was just not interesting to watch during it which didn't help) Random women brawl happening backstage just felt a bit dumb and random and the Kenny segment as although the delivery was actually really well done I already saw it yesterday. I get why they did it that way (Impact viewership is way lower than AEW viewership so needed to get the idea to their audience who didn't see it) but because of it I didn't actually enjoy it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091
> I think TK forgot Hager.


Yet again TK proves my point about inconsistency and matches that easily belong on Dark.

Here we go again, another match that has no business being on Dynamite.

He constantly puts on matches that hardly anybody cares about.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He was a finalist in an annual Battle Royal and lost dirty to one of the strongest booked people on the show. MJF literally has 1 recorded loss. That isn't the equivalent of fighting Zack Ryder on Main Event.*


All I'm saying is this. Peopleeople called Rusev who was winning feuds and making PPVs done during his 2nd US title run done. So idk how a clothesline and beating up a stage hand is supposed to be the turn in direction he needs.


----------



## SAMCRO

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's exactly how I feel. Big Swole wrestling, a tag team clusterfuck, and a showcase of jobbers I don't care about. Next week's show looks like hot garbage, so I'll be on NXT by default.*


Yeah none of that shit next week looks good, NXT can't possibly be putting on a worse show than that, as long as they aint got a 14 man tag match or Big Swole wrestling it can't be worse.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> All I'm saying is this. Peopleeople called Rusev who was winning feuds and making PPVs done during his 2nd US title run done. So idk how a clothesline and beating up a stage hand is supposed to be the turn in direction he needs.


I don't have an answer to any of this but it's now sinking in his personal jobber in WWE is also with AEW.


----------



## Jman55

RapShepard said:


> All I'm saying is this. Peopleeople called Rusev who was winning feuds and making PPVs done during his 2nd US title run done. So idk how a clothesline and beating up a stage hand is supposed to be the turn in direction he needs.


Though I understand your logic it's much more about how important he comes across while doing these things not doing them itself.

For example iirc the second US title reign was when he was defending against people like Ryder and O'Neil right? where those feuds just kind of existed and despite him winning and being a champion those feuds never felt important (they should have but WWE has no idea how the fuck a midcard works anymore)

Miro in the last 2 weeks however has been presented to be more important even though the actions themselves are less impressive. He had a good battle royal showing and a lot of focus in it including a showdown with Wardlow. And then this week he is closing out the show standing tall and crushing the people in his way also taking out someone who (though he really shouldn't be) is treated like a reasonably top star rather than the permanent low carders he faced as US champ.

Obviously next week this could all go out the window but the last 2 weeks specifically have been good for him.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> All I'm saying is this. Peopleeople called Rusev who was winning feuds and making PPVs done during his 2nd US title run done. So idk how a clothesline and beating up a stage hand is supposed to be the turn in direction he needs.


Must every AEW discussion be painted in light of how “well when WWE...”, man? You seriously do not post anything about AEW without it somehow having a connection to defending WWE’s handling of whatever connection you have made.


----------



## RapShepard

Jman55 said:


> Though I understand your logic it's much more about how important he comes across while doing these things not doing them itself.
> 
> For example iirc the second US title reign was when he was defending against people like Ryder and O'Neil right? where those feuds just kind of existed and despite him winning and being a champion those feuds never felt important (they should have but WWE has no idea how the fuck a midcard works anymore)
> 
> Miro in the last 2 weeks however has been presented to be more important even though the actions themselves are less impressive. He had a good battle royal showing and a lot of focus in it including a showdown with Wardlow. And then this week he is closing out the show standing tall and crushing the people in his way also taking out someone who (though he really shouldn't be) is treated like a reasonably top star rather than the permanent low carders he faced as US champ.
> 
> Obviously next week this could all go out the window but the last 2 weeks specifically have been good for him.


All this sounds great, but in one he's a champion winning matches defending his title. The other he's losing a battle royale and interfering in a match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> All I'm saying is this. Peopleeople called Rusev who was winning feuds and making PPVs done during his 2nd US title run done. So idk how a clothesline and beating up a stage hand is supposed to be the turn in direction he needs.


*Would you rather he crack corny jokes and play Xbox Series S in a trailer outside, or beat a bunch of people's asses?*


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Must every AEW discussion be painted in light of how “well when WWE...”, man? You seriously do not post anything about AEW without it somehow having a connection to defending WWE’s handling of whatever connection you have made.


Well this is a lie, you must like Miro and are about to get in your feelings like you do with Sting. Just know if this is supposed to be Miro treated right it's fucking laughable


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Would you rather he crack corny jokes and play Xbox Series S in a trailer outside, or beat a bunch of people's asses?*


I'd rather see him do something of note. Before bed declared good because he beat up a stage hand.


----------



## Jman55

RapShepard said:


> All this sounds great, but in one he's a champion winning matches defending his title. The other he's losing a battle royale and interfering in a match.


Yeah again the actions on a logical basis should make it feel the opposite of what I just said like if you just looked at them without the context of how they happened and were presented. However in the reality with the way wrestling works that how it's presented ends up being way more important than what they do (though if you combine both you have it perfect)

Then again I say all this as if they will keep it up. I love AEW a lot (as shown by me seeming to be the most positive person in this thread about this episode) but inconsistency has always been their biggest issue and has always been something they seriously need to work on. Way too many peaks and valleys in terms of the quality of their shows week by week.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Well this is a lie, you must like Miro and are about to get in your feelings like you do with Sting. Just know if this is supposed to be Miro treated right it's fucking laughable


No, I don’t watch WWE. Only knew of Miro from seeing everyone talking about the cuck. I think his booking has been shit in AEW, but tonight he looked good for a change.

I am speaking in general here, every discussion with you goes back to something WWE, and how they got hell for it.


----------



## Joe Gill

so sick of the rhodes family.... Junior H always has to have the biggest entrance and put himself in the middle of the spotlight with Sting even though they wont have a match. Enough with this Dork Order bullshit. No on cares if freaking old ass Dustin Rhodes is going to join a jobber group. Its so freaking cringey and its not working... just end that shit already. Fire all of them except Silver, Ana and Brodie.... the rest are all trash.... go back to the indies where you belong you dorks.
I understand OC sells shirts but does TK know he damage it does to the top stars of the company when OC has 50/50 matches with them? Keep OC on the midcard and never have him in matches with your top end talent... feed him mid carders and jobbers.

This roster is way too bloated and they keep forcing these indy fuckers down our throat every week.....
where the fuck was Moxley? He loses the belt after the longest title reign and no word from him? No time for moxley when dustin rhodes needs a 15 minute segment.

What a joke


----------



## somerandomfan

bdon said:


> Must every AEW discussion be painted in light of how “well when WWE...”, man? You seriously do not post anything about AEW without it somehow having a connection to defending WWE’s handling of whatever connection you have made.


I'm not calling out anyone out in particular, and this is more jumping on your comment than anything in relation to what you're talking about, but I feel like WWE lives rent free in the minds of AEW hardcores, always talking about whenever someone is free from WWE they'll be better and how wasted they were and how WWE held them down, but then when someone does anything else in wrestling they'll then revert back to WWE thinking and just assume because they were a jobber in WWE guess that means there's nothing to them at all. I just don't understand the mindset going on there...

Again, not calling anyone in the thread out, TBH I'm more nitpicking what was going on reading the chat of Impact's twitch channel last night more than anything.


----------



## Stellar

So basically Kenny repeated what he said last night on Impact. Nothing progressed. That little tease of something that they have planned but whatever.

Miro being a beast is what I have wanted to see from him. Finally.

Stings portion was a head scratcher. He basically showed up to praise Tony and acknowledge his interest in Darby....?

I did like the Shaq/Tony/Brandi part. Shaqs reaction to getting soaked with water was priceless. So Brandi is playing in to the criticism of her? That is interesting.

Griff Garrison got my attention. The way that he swiftly moves around the ring.

I can see why people like Abadon. I am slowly warming up to her.

Dark Order offering the number 7 spot in the group to Dustin Rhodes was a nice touch. A little reminder of one of Dustins stints in WCW.

The Inner Circle thing, whatever. I am starting to get tired of them basically killing time on the show.

Overall the show was okay. Not as good as I thought that it would be.

A 14 man tag team match is going to suck.


----------



## RapShepard

Jman55 said:


> Yeah again the actions on a logical basis should make it feel the opposite of what I just said like if you just looked at them without the context of how they happened and were presented. However in the reality with the way wrestling works that how it's presented ends up being way more important than what they do (though if you combine both you have it perfect)
> 
> Then again I say all this as if they will keep it up. I love AEW a lot (as shown by me seeming to be the most positive person in this thread about this episode) but inconsistency has always been their biggest issue and has always been something they seriously need to work on. Way too many peaks and valleys in terms of the quality of their shows week by week.


I just don't think he did much tonight he needs a lot of work



bdon said:


> No, I don’t watch WWE. Only knew of Miro from seeing everyone talking about the cuck. I think his booking has been shit in AEW, but tonight he looked good for a change.
> 
> I am speaking in general here, every discussion with you goes back to something WWE, and how they got hell for it.


Again you're lying

So you're in your feelings because you liked it and I called it shit, got you. You're upset because I talked about Sting in WWE and Miro lol. Take a breather


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> Cody rHHHodes took the air out of Sting’s long awaited return to TNT by making it all about him. Cody should have just focused on Team Taz stuff tonight in a separate segment, allowing Sting to just be Sting while putting over how he sees himself in the face painted kid.
> 
> By booking Sting to interrupt Cody’s promo, you shifted all focus of Sting’s rub towards Cody.


*Tell em, BDon. I wanted a Sting and Darby interaction, not Cody autofellatio.*


----------



## shandcraig

possibly could be a thread but i dont care to make them often. im curious what everyone thinks about this topic. I personally have a hard time getting into every single guy that comes to aew from the new generation of wwe that pretty much all came up almost entirely only in the wwe system. I've talked about this before how i feel the wwe system is heavily flawed. i feel all these guys come off as super robotic and dont feel natural. non of these guys ever created something for themselves before wwe and thats typically almost always how a mega star is formed. sometimes a big star is self made but lets say guys like taker also came before the system so he had the responsibility to make that character work on his own and he did a great job. it easily could have sucked. 


so Im m curious if anyone else finds these wwe guys different compared to say other talent that aew found on the indies that are self made like hang man or darby. i feel there is so many other guys not from wwe that understand the wrestling business and understand wrestling physiology and character development and the wwe guys dont. im not biast as im always game for new talent from anywhere to come to aew and be good. in fact i hope most wwe talent can come here and create something for themselves, i just keep seeing them not do it because they are so far gone from understanding the business because of wwe


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I just don't think he did much tonight he needs a lot of work
> 
> 
> 
> Again you're lying
> 
> So you're in your feelings because you liked it and I called it shit, got you. You're upset because I talked about Sting in WWE and Miro lol. Take a breather


No. It goes back further than that: someone praises LeChampion Jericho, and you immediately come in taking over the thread discussing how it is the same character he had in WWE. Someone discusses Moxley, and he’s the same as ever. Miro is the same as ever. Sting is still Surfer Sting. Goldberg and the cattle prod.

Don’t call me a liar. I had never knew Miro. I don’t watch WWE. I knew Seth Rollins, Reigns, HHH, and Cena of those on WWE tv. I saw Bray Wyatt interrupt a Sting promo on Raw once, and I figured he was a jobber. Again, because I don’t fucking watch WWE.

I didn’t watch it in the late 90s, and I damn sure don’t watch it now. It always sucked to me. Always.

I heard Miro coming and all this talk about how great he is, AEW puts him in a stupid fucking gamer gimmick, but tonight he did look good ripping heads off. They will likely fuck up with their stop and start bullshit, and we’ll see him crying over a broken XBOX.

My only point is that I hate when AEW fans defend AEW by using the “Well, WWE did it.” If it sucks, it sucks. By the same goddamn token, I don’t want to hear a WWE fanboy defending WWE when AEW do something similar that sucks. It fucking sucks, so admit it sucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I'd rather see him do something of note. Before bed declared good because he beat up a stage hand.


*You're trippin breh.







*


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> No. It goes back further than that: someone praises LeChampion Jericho, and you immediately come in taking over the thread discussing how it is the same character he had in WWE. Someone discusses Moxley, and he’s the same as ever. Miro is the same as ever. Sting is still Surfer Sting. Goldberg and the cattle prod.
> 
> Don’t call me a liar. I had never knew Miro. I don’t watch WWE. I knew Seth Rollins, Reigns, HHH, and Cena of those on WWE tv. I saw Bray Wyatt interrupt a Sting promo on Raw once, and I figured he was a jobber. Again, because I don’t fucking watch WWE.
> 
> I didn’t watch it in the late 90s, and I damn sure don’t watch it now. It always sucked to me. Always.
> 
> I heard Miro coming and all this talk about how great he is, AEW puts him in a stupid fucking gamer gimmick, but tonight he did look good ripping heads off. They will likely fuck up with their stop and start bullshit, and we’ll see him crying over a broken XBOX.
> 
> My only point is that I hate when AEW fans defend AEW by using the “Well, WWE did it.” If it sucks, it sucks. By the same goddamn token, I don’t want to hear a WWE fanboy defending WWE when AEW do something similar that sucks. It fucking sucks, so admit it sucks.


Because he is the same character don't be pissy because you and others can't defend how Jericho doesn't actually reinvent himself. You're throwing a hissy fit and I'm laughing at you. Somethings you like I don't you'll live


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Because he is the same character don't be pissy because you and others can't defend how Jericho doesn't actually reinvent himself. You're throwing a hissy fit and I'm laughing at you. Somethings you like I don't you'll live


You’re allowed to not like them, but do I have to hear “...but WWE”?

I hate when AEW fanboys defend the stupid shit with “but WWE”, so can you dislike things without me having to listen to “but WWE.”


----------



## Stellar

bdon said:


> Cody rHHHodes took the air out of Sting’s long awaited return to TNT by making it all about him. Cody should have just focused on Team Taz stuff tonight in a separate segment, allowing Sting to just be Sting while putting over how he sees himself in the face painted kid.
> 
> By booking Sting to interrupt Cody’s promo, you shifted all focus of Sting’s rub towards Cody.


Yeah, that is fair. I do like Cody but he very much is trying to have a hand in multiple things at once.

Them announcing an interview with Sting before the show and then Cody comes out before Sting was confusing.

Plus the Jade/Shaq/Brandi thing. I would think that Cody will be involved in that.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're trippin breh.
> View attachment 94741
> *


[emoji2373] aye maybe 6 months from now he's great right now, eh


bdon said:


> You’re allowed to not like them, but do I have to hear “...but WWE”?
> 
> I hate when AEW fanboys defend the stupid shit with “but WWE”, so can you dislike things without me having to listen to “but WWE.”


Get over yourself I like Cody, do I get upset with you over your Cody rants? No, because that's how you feel and there's truth to it. I watch WWE and AEW so if I see a comparison I'm drawing it. Get over it.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> [emoji2373] aye maybe 6 months from now he's great right now, ehGet over yourself I like Cody, do I get upset with you over your Cody rants? No, because that's how you feel and there's truth to it. I watch WWE and AEW so if I see a comparison I'm drawing it. Get over it.


Ok, so you can’t speak without bringing up WWE as a reference point. All I needed to know: bye bye.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Ok, so you can’t speak without bringing up WWE as a reference point. All I needed to know: bye bye.


[emoji23][emoji23] crying hard


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're trippin breh.
> View attachment 94741
> *


Random tweet doesn't change my mind


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336874375744729091
> I think TK forgot Hager.


Jesus Christ.

14 man tag?

All their multiman tag matches have been awful. This could be the worst yet!


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] crying hard


Don’t really give a shit what you think of it. I expect “...but WWE” from shitty posters, not you.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Don’t really give a shit what you think of it. I expect “...but WWE” from shitty posters, not you.


Question what's the difference between "but WWE" and "Cody rHHHodes"?


----------



## thorn123

not as good as the last two weeks but still an enjoyable show. AEW deliver.


----------



## CM Buck

@bdon @RapShepard play nice


----------



## spiderguy252000

Jman55 said:


> He should continue to dress like an idiot but put much more emphasis on the fact that his bad looking clothes are so god damn expensive and rub it in people's faces that he can afford to wear whatever the fuck he wants. I love my boy Miro and as a talent he is still main event level for me but this gimmick needs serious retooling and that's at best (things are looking up from the last 2 weeks of booking though)
> 
> Also man I feel weird I actually enjoyed that show. Granted there was some shit (god that Shaq segment was atrocious) but I found myself enjoying this show more than most weeks maybe I'm just insane?



Tbh I’m surprised at the backlash the episode is getting. It wasn’t last week, but I thought it was a good episode and that it was an above average show! Only things I was down on was the weird Dustin match and the Shaq segment. Everything was fun wrestling and so many stories were progressed 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## JasmineAEW

Terrific show! I enjoyed it pretty much from start to finish, except for maybe the Dustin-10 match.

Random thoughts:

I loved the interaction between Sting and Tony Schiavone. What a heartwarming moment! As a longtime NWA/WCW fan, it was wonderful to see.

I love the Dark Order, but I hope Hangman doesn’t join. He just doesn’t fit in.

The Shaq segment was fun. I’m thinking it will be Brandi vs Jade with Shaq either in Jade’s corner or serving as a special referee. 

The Inner Circle segment was great. Everyone played their parts well, especially Sammy and Ortiz. I love that Sammy stood up for himself, even getting in Jericho’s face. As I said months and months ago, he has the potential to be such an awesome babyface.

I was disappointed in Kenny’s segment. He didn’t reveal any blockbuster news at all. And what’s so great about arriving in a helicopter? If I were rich and famous, I would always ride on a luxury bus that has every conceivable amenity. 

The main event was great, although I was really hoping OC would win. But oh well.


----------



## bdon

spiderguy252000 said:


> Tbh I’m surprised at the backlash the episode is getting. It wasn’t last week, but I thought it was a good episode and that it was an above average show! Only things I was down on was the weird Dustin match and the Shaq segment. Everything was fun wrestling and so many stories were progressed 🤷🏽‍♂️


In a vacuum, the show isn’t bad. It is the fact that we ALL know they’re going to have a LOT of eyes on the product tonight due to Sting’s arrival. On a night like this, you have to put your heavy hitters all over the show. Cody and Team Taz stuff in one segment. Sting and Darby in another segment. Moxley needs to address the situation. Hangman Page in a meaningful segment that isn’t him laughing, make him the bad ass beer drinker.

These people are fucking TERRIBLE at Fallout shows. Terrible. They don’t understand that when you expect to be doing a larger than normal rating, you must give a larger than normal show. This give the new/lapsed viewer reason to invest in your principle characters: Cody, Omega, Moxley, Page, MJF, Jericho, even the Bucks and FTR in a rekindling of that story.

Once you’re invested in the principle characters, you are willing to follow them on side quests not directly related to each other in order to see how and when the payoff comes.

They simply do not understand how to do Fallout shows.


----------



## Lorromire

@Two Sheds Okay, Knox was fucking horrible in that match. That was so hard to watch, lmao.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Honestly didn't really like the show too much. I don't know what stood out other than basic introductory feuds and angles. The Inner circle thing should've been presented better, hell everything that was just dull.


----------



## famicommander

Random trivia:
There are five major wrestling promotions in the US right now and Christopher Daniels was there since day one (or damn near it) in four of them
AEW: there from day one, Double or Nothing in 2019 (or All In in 2018 if you count that)
ROH: there from day one, The Era of Honor Begins in 2002
MLW: there from day one, Genesis in 2002
Impact: there from TNA Weekly PPV #4 in 2002


----------



## Chip Chipperson

famicommander said:


> Random trivia:
> There are five major wrestling promotions in the US right now and Christopher Daniels was there since day one (or damn near it) in four of them
> AEW: there from day one, Double or Nothing in 2019 (or All In in 2018 if you count that)
> ROH: there from day one, The Era of Honor Begins in 2002
> MLW: there from day one, Genesis in 2002
> Impact: there from TNA Weekly PPV #4 in 2002


Interesting information.

I really like Daniels. One of the few to have worked for every major company these days I think. 

WWE, WCW, ECW, AEW, TNA, ROH, MLW, NJPW, AAA CMLL, WWA, NOAH

Only ones he's missing really is AJPW and AWA.


----------



## fabi1982

A realistic review:

show needed to be a banger, but it wasnt, not even close.

Starting with the tag was fine, match was very good for the first 9 mins, then they did stupid kickouts just to have TH2 lose at the end anyways, no point in the last 5mins...And wow no entrance for TH2...

Cody sucking the life out of everything. So he talks to Sting, Darby sitting at the top just like every day. I know silent Darby blabla, but what the hell...And from the words of Sting I think we may not see him for the next couple of weeks.

Shaq doing nothing was also dissapointing. So he just wants to see a green wrestler against a green wrestler, this could be "fun"...

Kenny promised something huge for Impact...nothing...they promised something big for tonight...nothing...damn...

FTR winning was good, interested in a Jungle Express/FTR feud.

Hangman segment was fun.

I dont like this Abadon, doesnt do anything for me.

IC segment was meh and the match at the end was also meh. So he keeps the ring, nothing changes, just a waste of time for me.

So like @bdon said, they just dont know how to manage the hype, this was not a bad episode, but the things everyone was looking forward to where just not good.


----------



## famicommander

Chip Chipperson said:


> Interesting information.
> 
> I really like Daniels. One of the few to have worked for every major company these days I think.
> 
> WWE, WCW, ECW, AEW, TNA, ROH, MLW, NJPW, AAA CMLL, WWA, NOAH
> 
> Only ones he's missing really is AJPW and AWA.


Pentagon Jr and Fenix appeared on television in 2019 for AEW, Impact, MLW, CMLL, and AAA.

Counting All In as an ROH show (since they own it) they appeared on TV or PPV in 2018 for AAA, CMLL, Lucha Underground, MLW, Impact, and ROH. 

Deonna Purrazzo once pulled off WWE, Impact, and ROH TV inside of like 20 days.


----------



## Mercian

I know what to expect so its not shocking but those tuning in because of Sting, Shaq, Omega new to the product must have been confused, disappointed or thinking they were on LSD

Sting was fine, Omega's best promo ive ever heard but Callis helps by being there no end

Whether you like Abadon's undertaker gimmick its good that the Womens division has a slight angle 

I'd love anyone to explain the Dark Orders booking? Stop losing, start winning- Well im seeing an awful lot of losing,why woluld even Dustin want to join a faction he's beat countless times? I guess Silver/Reynolds gives Page something to do but Im not convinced this is the right answer.

Can we really still call Jericho, the Demo God? Im sure most turn off or FF when hes' on

Glad Brandi got herself over 

The Bucks for me are dreadful, the very worst of 1989's Rock club barfly's, FTR are boring? Why? The can wrestle, talk, sell, lay out a match with a story, make it look competitive 

I keep watching, I know what to expect


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> aye maybe 6 months from now he's great right now, ehGet over yourself I like Cody, do I get upset with you over your Cody rants? No, because that's how you feel and there's truth to it. I watch WWE and AEW so if I see a comparison I'm drawing it. Get over it.


*That's just an example of one tweet out of over 19,000 in an hour, which caused Miro to be a top trend. The reviews were so positive that the algorithm created that description.*


----------



## Erik.

They're going to use Sting to expose Cody - and I think I love it.

Cody finally being undone by none other than his childhood hero. Everyone knows Cody loved Sting growing up. Cody having a big head during the beginning only for Sting to tell him he basically isn't interested in him was masterful. They planted two seeds in literally less than a week.

Whilst yes, we keep mentioning a Cody heel turn and have done for months upon months upon months - this is the way we're going to get it. Cody will eventually probably beat the fucking living shit out of Sting. Make him bleed. Tell him he's surpassed him and is better than he ever was etc etc.

There's no surprise Cody has fire at the beginning of his entrance and Sting has ice. The two are linked and will be for the foreseeable future in some way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Welcome back @Erik.


----------



## midgetlover69

Dying laughing at 14 man tag


----------



## Erik.

Absolutely lol at Dark Order offering Dustin the number 'Seven' by the way.

He absolutely hated that gimmick.


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> They're going to use Sting to expose Cody - and I think I love it.
> 
> Cody finally being undone by none other than his childhood hero. Everyone knows Cody loved Sting growing up. Cody having a big head during the beginning only for Sting to tell him he basically isn't interested in him was masterful. They planted two seeds in literally less than a week.
> 
> Whilst yes, we keep mentioning a Cody heel turn and have done for months upon months upon months - this is the way we're going to get it. Cody will eventually probably beat the fucking living shit out of Sting. Make him bleed. Tell him he's surpassed him and is better than he ever was etc etc.
> 
> There's no surprise Cody has fire at the beginning of his entrance and Sting has ice. The two are linked and will be for the foreseeable future in some way.


But I thought Darby was supposed to get the Sting rub? I thought Cody was making Darby a star? Put him over on PPV? Isn’t that what I was told by the Cody rHHHodes faithful?


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> But I thought Darby was supposed to get the Sting rub? I thought Cody was making Darby a star? Put him over on PPV? Isn’t that what I was told by the Cody rHHHodes faithful?


He put over Darby huge last night, whilst embarrassing Cody....

I'm surprised you didn't actually enjoy something for once.


----------



## zaz102

bdon said:


> But I thought Darby was supposed to get the Sting rub? I thought Cody was making Darby a star? Put him over on PPV? Isn’t that what I was told by the Cody rHHHodes faithful?


Clearly Sting and Darby will be involved in an angle. Sting said that almost directly in his promo.

Also, who is this even in response to? Why do you care so much about Cody Rhodes faithful?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck

Don't work yourself into a shoot bdon. Codys just a dude on a TV show his not Hitler lol


----------



## La Parka

Bucks vs neon guys was one of better Bucks gymnastics matches they have had on dynamite. I usually only like the bucks PPV matches but I found this one enjoyable.

Abadon is great. love her look and mannerisms. Shida and her should be fun.

Miro has been booked well these past two weeks. If he drops Kip, he could be a main eventer.

MJF and OC was meh but it was well booked.

I don’t like OC but they’ve invested too much into him to have MJF go over him cleanly and MJF losing his ring to a comedy character would’ve put him in beyond recovery territory.

Next weeks 14 man tag is a terrible idea but could go into “so bad it’s good” like the movie “the room

Dork Order was instantly a pvr skip for me. I couldn’t possibly care any less about that stable let alone what Golddust is doing in 2020.

Shaq and Brandi was just another unnecessary segment with a celebrity that has plagued wrestling for decades. I can’t imagine many people are still interested in wrestlers having interactions with celebrities, let alone one that is almost 50 and has had multiple knee surgeries.

I have no idea why they did yet another backstage attack on Brandi. It seems like they’re just looking for excuses to use Brandi on the show, despite not offering a whole lot in terms of entertainment

Sting, Tony and Cody was an okay segment but didn’t really provide much for me in terms of further interest in Sting.

Innercircle for the first time in months had a segment that wasn’t a complete dud. Finally a segment that didn’t involve a clown, singing, a silly drake reference, hornwoggle or Jericho and MJF doing bad comedy with eachother

Omega and Don Callis cut almost the same promo they cut on impact. I suppose having a helicopter ride and cutting that promo again is a better idea than just showing people that didn’t watch TNA the tape of last nights episode.


Not a bad episode (though watching it live might’ve been a different experience) but probably should’ve featured Mox and Omega more heavily.


----------



## fabi1982

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't work yourself into a shoot bdon. Codys just a dude on a TV show his not Hitler lol


Thats a "nice" comparison from a mod, very classy. And btw Cody is not just "a dude on a TV show" and this is what bdon says for month. Cody´s ego is running Dynamite, or why does Brandi needs to be included into the Shaq thing? Why does Cody has to be the one in the ring with Sting in the first place? Because Darby loves sitting in the rafters? C´mon by now everyone with a little objective bone in his body should see this.


----------



## LongPig666

"I could stop staring right now if I wanted to". LOL.


----------



## CM Buck

fabi1982 said:


> Thats a "nice" comparison from a mod, very classy. And btw Cody is not just "a dude on a TV show" and this is what bdon says for month. Cody´s ego is running Dynamite, or why does Brandi needs to be included into the Shaq thing? Why does Cody has to be the one in the ring with Sting in the first place? Because Darby loves sitting in the rafters? C´mon by now everyone with a little objective bone in his body should see this.


I wasn't having a go at him.


----------



## Erik.

LongPig666 said:


> "I could stop staring right now if I wanted to". LOL.


Wardlows intensity was great here.

He's going to be so over.


----------



## Not Lying

Decent show, but there could have been more hooks.

- Cool opening match, kicking things off in high-gear. My favorite YB match on Dynamite.

- Cody/Sting interaction was very cool. Sting throwing a bit of shade on Cody. Basically Sting has been able to smell corruption in high power and has been fighting it his entire career, he's done it in WCW, TNA and WWE. So of course he could sense "Cody's ego". I'm gona enjoying this story a lot and it seems the start of Cody's heel turn. Arn/Tully should turn on Sting again too 

- FTR/Blondes was alright, should have been even quicker. FTR/JE should be fun, they are going to cut great promos on them I'm sure.

- Dustin/10 was a waste of time and could have been done on Dark.

- I'm still WTF from the Shaq appearance so will have to review.

- It looked stupid of Nyla with a chair to back off from Deeb and Swole.

- Abadon/Shida development is cool. Down to see the styl clash. I'm sure Shida can get a great match out of Abadon.

- Is Pentagon injured for real? I'm enjoying this mid-card feud and Archer still looks like a beast, but the best story there is Rey Phoenix vs Kingstone, should have a nice match those 2. Kingstone's been antagonising Rey for months.

- Inner Circle stuff was alright. I'm expecting them to turn on Sammy soon, Sammy seems to be turning face, his move-set is more explosive + that Marko Stunt match on Dark + up against a more heelish MJF. 

- Omega's such a smug asshole. He is really hate-able to me so he's doing his job right, because I do want Moxley to fuck up his other eye.

- Miro looked great in that ME, MJF beats OC, everything was right.

Sting or Omega's segment should have main evented. Otherwise it was a good show, I would have like to see more of team Tazz, just another Hobbs squash and Tazz in ring promo would have been more effective than Dustin's stuff. Page/Dustin being recruited for DO now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

sound mixing was off again - normal for a taped show these days

they really need a better sound guy


----------



## thorn123

I am no OC fan, and not even over with MJF, but damn that was some good wrestling ... and Miro ... great main event


----------



## Erik.

Awesome throw back by Sting too.


----------



## RiverFenix

I twas a solid show, not as hot as last week but that is to be expected. Main Event booking schmozz was a miss. Nobody cares about the ring. Maybe it was a test for the drawing ability of Friedman and Cassidy. 

I'm glad to see TH2 getting Dynamite time, even if the match was a foregone conclusion. Good match. The Acclaimed are not ready for prime time yet, so not sure why they're being involved with Bucks. SCU vs Acclaimed is fine I guess, better a secondary show program. 

I always dig Darby's vignettes. Kid does them himself supposedly. 

Sting was great. Dropping the Luke Skywalker line to Cody's Kylo Ren was foreboding as hell. 

Very solid backstage promo from Team Taz. I get the feeling Hook is going to be a reluctant member and not at all like Taz. Taz will be the overbearing father type and Hook just wants to do his own thing. Could be good storytelling here if that is the case. 

Varsity Blondes is going to be good. Not there yet, but held their own. Griff was great off the hot tag. He's still really young and sky is the limit for him. Varsity Blondes could use a manager, also not sold on their name. FTR was FTR - never will get any complaints from me. Best in the business. They seem directionless though - dropped the titles too soon and ran through the division too quickly in their short reign. Need to pick up some sort of rivals to sink their teeth into a program with to bide time while Bucks do their stuff with the titles. Bucks facing TH2, Top Flight and doing something with The Acclaimed and FTR fighting Varsity Blondes and now seemingly starting something with Jurassic Express - seems like a concerted effort to flesh out bottom of tag division at the moment. 

So Dustin vs Vance was booked almost solely for the "Se7en" call back reference? You can't convince me otherwise. Big Shotty Lee in the corner of Dustin somewhat interested me in a Young Lion sort of way. Aaron Solow's name check and involvement ringside makes me wonder if he has been signed. He's definitely good enough in the ring, but lacks any character hook. Last time a talent was named at ring side it was Pineapple Pete and he got a few Dynamite matches out of it at least. 

Shaq segment was there. Shaq likes pro wrestling but always seems to want to make sure fans know he knows it's fake. Won't be as bad as Tyson yawning during the TNT title match, but AEW needs to pick it's MSM celebrities better. Shaq couldn't even bother to tweet out his appearance on the show. 

I thought the Inner Circle bit was entertaining and all got individual shine. I thought Ortiz was very good, Sammy came on a bit too strong for his lines but he's still green on the mic. Hager and Wardlow stepped over each others lines a bit but that's a nitpick. Sammy, Ortiz and Santana should break off as a face Trios, leave Jericho, Max, Hager and Wardlow as the heels. Jericho the "now", Max the future, Wardlow and Hager could be a semi-permanent hoss team (something the company is missing).

So it turns out Penta is legit injured heading into the match. I think this actually explains the Main Event match this week. Probably this would have main evented if Penta wasn't injured and written out. Sucks Fenix had to eat the pin, but better than Archer. Fenix is so wreckless with his dives you can never fully push The Lucha Brothers. Penta out and PAC back in UK - Death Triangle is cursed to the level they should just drop it at this point. Butcher and Blade are finally coming around to being seen as threats, even just at a henchman level. 

Abadon needs to be much more Mankind and less The Fiend. I hate her over the top look, but I get that a lot of folks dig it so I can stomach it. But she needs to have her character fleshed out in interview vignettes. People can't be scared of her because of her make-up and/or quasi believe she is a zombie. Make her a little demented like Mankind was, how she's pissed off at the world because she was bullied as a kid and always pulled for the monsters in horror films to kill the cool kids as a result. The torment only escalated growing up to the point she was dead inside - which is why she dresses like a zombie to look just as dead on the outside as she feels inside. How the world rejected her and scarred her and now she is out for revenge. 

Omega/Callis cut the same promo that the did on Impact. What was the point? Other than the helicopter entrance. I mean I guess only 50K watched Impact on Twitch so they wanted the promo to a much larger audience but folks who watched both got the same promo. 

I'll never understand the Orange Cassidy booking. Beats Jericho in their feud and has been jobbing since. How much better would Jericho and IC issues look right now if Jericho has won that feud. And OC could be in the exact same place with the rub of just hanging with Jericho and narrowly losing. 

Too many people at ringside. Was all too busy and schmozzy. Miro's rampage was interesting, but his character is still Jeckyl and Hyde. Unless that is his character - a gamer who could also kick ass.


----------



## Prosper

Pretty good show last night. Thought they could have done better as far as the match lineup, but the matches themselves turned out really well. 

-TH2 vs Bucks was better than I expected. Looking like The Bucks are feuding with some of the lower tier teams for the time being to get them TV time, I'm sure the FTR feud will probably get its second wind closer to Revolution though.

-Nice MJF backstage promo followed by a Darby Allin pre-taped video that may have been his best yet. Loved how he laughed at the mention of Sting and how he attributed each member of Team Taz to something despicable. Good video. I like the uniqueness to Darby's character in which he doesn't cut in ring promos but always send in his darker toned videos. The kid is gonna be a major star. He pretty much confirmed that Darby vs Cage will be happening soon for the gold. I'd do it on the holiday special they are running. 

-The Sting interview was great. Loved how he pointed out Darby in the rafters. This is definitely leading to some kind of mentorship storyline. Cody mixing it up with Sting was well done as it showed greater shades of Cody's eventual heel turn. The guy gets booed every time he makes his entrance now and last night made it very apparent that his character is changing. The content of Stings promo was cool, loved the interaction with Tony haha. We still don't know what he's up to in AEW, but I like the slow burn.

@bdon I saw your message to me way earlier in this thread about Cody lol. Yeah Cody could have given Darby the ring but the way it was done here accomplishes more. It furthers the progress to Cody's heel turn and it establishes the fact that the Darby Allin/Sting scenario will be huge. The crowd popped for that moment. I thought it was awesome. 

-Really liked the backstage Team Taz promo. Now that Hook is with them, it makes it a 5 person faction. Add Leyla Hirsch and they are set. 

-FTR vs Varsity Blondes was very good. Griff Garrison is great. Didn't go too long and Pillman/Garrison got the showcase they needed. The hangman segment afterwards was OK. I wonder if this is actually leading to Hangman joining or if its going straight into a Hangman/Brodie Lee feud. Looking forward to it though. This gives Hangman something to do while Omega starts with his tyranny. If they do Hangman/Omega now, Hangman will surely have to lose again so keep them apart until DON3 at the earliest. 

-10 vs Dustin Rhodes was decent. Looks like DO is trying to recruit him as well. 

-The Shaq and Brandi segment was entertaining for what it was. Brandi throwing the water in his face made me chuckle. I know some hate Brandi but personally I like her character and don't mind the TV time she gets. 

-Inner Circle segment was awesome. Great content from everyone here, especially Ortiz. This is the best segment they have had together. I'm thinking Sammy will be turning babyface soon enough. I'm kind of glad they didn't do Sammy vs MJF last night, let the story and the animosity build, turn Sammy face, then do the match. Wardlow vs Hager should also be a good one when it happens. Nice storyline development here. 

-The 6 man tag was booked the way it should have been. Kingston and the family needed another win and taking out Penta early on got them there and also gave them additional heat. Archer looked good and so did Rey Fenix. Enjoyable match here.

-I liked the Red Velvet beatdown and I am glad that she is involved in this storyline. Looks like Tony is taking the women's division a little more seriously. We now have 3 women's storylines going. The Jade Cargill/Brandi/Vixens/Velvet one, Rosa vs Britt, and Shida vs Abadon. The Abadon squash was OK but I'm still not feeling this Abadon character. Shida coming out and hitting her over the head with the stick just for her to sit up was well done.

-Kenny fuckin Omega. The best part of the night. The guy looks like an absolute star and I have to say that I am already putting him over Roman Reigns as tehe best heel in wrestling. The helicopter entrance was awesome. The way they shot it looked cinematic with Omega turning slightly turning around as he walked off the chopper to see Don Kallis right behind him. Good shit. His entrance was as obnoxious as ever with 4 women now and an entrance from the left tunnel. Good attention to detail and nice callout from Excalibur. The promo itself was just as awesome as their promo on Impact. Their chemistry works so well, especially seeing as both guys can talk. I'm loving this version of Kenny. This is the Kenny we have been waiting for, and its actually surpassing my expectations so far. 2021 is gonna be damn great.

-MJF vs OC was a good main event. Matched turned out a lot better than I expected, especially with MJF's hand work. I'm glad he didn't lose the ring. Miro wrecking shit afterwards was damn incredible. He looked like a damn beast. Like I've been saying the whole time the guy is gonna be fine. 

*Overall: 8/10 *




La Parka said:


> I have no idea why they did yet another backstage attack on Brandi. It seems like they’re just looking for excuses to use Brandi on the show, despite not offering a whole lot in terms of entertainment


That was Red Velvet not Brandi lol


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> He put over Darby huge last night, whilst embarrassing Cody....
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't actually enjoy something for once.


How did he put Darby over huge? Anyone new tuning in that doesn’t already know Darby seen Sting in the ring with some douchebag smiling at him the entire time.

And again, clearly the bigger, more important story for Sting is Cody. Again proving that Darby did not “go over” Cody. Cody is still directly attached to literally every Darby storyline and overshadowing him in each one.

In Team Taz story, it is Cody getting clocked by the belt. It is Darby eating the pin in his first match after winning the TV title. It is Cody with the visual and sympathy building moment of getting laid out in the middle of the ring by the entire faction before Sting’s debut.

In this Sting stuff, it is Cody in the middle of the ring getting the heat. It is Cody in the middle of the ring having his name and relationship with Sting reminded to the audience over and over. It is Cody who Sting will be focusing his attentions...

But whatever. People don’t seem to get storytelling and constantly let Cody work them. I should know by now that the fans ain’t going to see the inner snake in Cody Runnels.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> How did he put Darby over huge? Anyone new tuning in that doesn’t already know Darby seen Sting in the ring with some douchebag smiling at him the entire time.
> 
> And again, clearly the bigger, more important story for Sting is Cody. Again proving that Darby did not “go over” Cody. Cody is still directly attached to literally every Darby storyline and overshadowing him in each one.
> 
> In Team Taz story, it is Cody getting clocked by the belt. It is Darby eating the pin in his first match after winning the TV title. It is Cody with the visual and sympathy building moment of getting laid out in the middle of the ring by the entire faction before Sting’s debut.
> 
> In this Sting stuff, it is Cody in the middle of the ring getting the heat. It is Cody in the middle of the ring having his name and relationship with Sting reminded to the audience over and over. It is Cody who Sting will be focusing his attentions...
> 
> But whatever. People don’t seem to get storytelling and constantly let Cody work them. I should know by now that the fans ain’t going to see the inner snake in Cody Runnels.


He literally shattered Cody's ego by telling him he wasn't there for him, he was there for Darby. Whilst the crowd popped and started chanting his name....

How on earth have you watched a Sting promo and concluded from it that Cody is the more important story for Sting?

It's not.

Sting is the more important story for Cody - not the other way round.

I think it's more likely YOU not getting the storytelling because you're blinded by your Cody hate.

But cool, at least you get your little Kenny Omega moments each week now. I'm pleased for you.


----------



## bdon

Sting came to the ring DURING Cody’s promo. How is Cody not central to Sting here?


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Sting came to the ring DURING Cody’s promo. How is Cody not central to Sting here?


No, Cody got to the ring BEFORE Sting did. Why do you think Schiavone was there?

That time in the show was the Tony/Sting interview that was booked but Cody came out first. Probably to do the Cody thing like you allude to every week which was to steal spotlight, clearly part of his character now. But then Sting came out and pretty much embarrassed him by saying he isn't interested in Cody Rhodes.

Cody throughout the last week no doubt thought he was Stings priority. Sting was his childhood hero, his idol. They no doubt have history with Dusty, WCW etc. - yet Sting isn't interested.

I said it before, there is a reason Cody has fire at the beginning of his entrance and they've brought Sting in to have the ice in his. This isn't a Sting story that Cody happens to involve himself in.

This is Cody's long arcing heel story, which now just happens to involve one of the most over faces in the history of wrestling and his childhood hero, that's now pretty much embarrassed him on live television. And will likely involve (eventually) one of the most over babyfaces in AEWs history in Darby Allin too.

I don't even like Cody and here I am explaining a simple story to someone who also doesn't like him.


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> No, Cody got to the ring BEFORE Sting did. Why do you think Schiavone was there?


This was not designed to be the Sting promo. It was set to be Cody talking with Tony, and Sting interrupted. 


Erik. said:


> That time in the show was the Tony/Sting interview that was booked but Cody came out first. Probably to do the Cody thing like you allude to every week which was to steal spotlight, clearly part of his character now. But then Sting came out and pretty much embarrassed him by saying he isn't interested in Cody Rhodes.


He pointed at Darby, but he spoke heavily in cryptic messaging that he isn’t pleased with who Cody has become, signaling to anyone paying attention that Cody will be the source of Sting’s ire.



Erik. said:


> I said it before, there is a reason Cody has fire at the beginning of his entrance and they've brought Sting in to have the ice in his. This isn't a Sting story that Cody happens to involve himself in.


So, you’re arguing that Sting isn’t ultimately about Cody, yet you point out the obvious storytelling device and clear contrasts in visuals.


Erik. said:


> This is Cody's long arcing heel story, which now just happens to involve one of the most over faces in the history of wrestling and his childhood hero, that's now pretty much embarrassed him on live television. And will likely involve (eventually) one of the most over babyfaces in AEWs history in Darby Allin too


Again you’re saying Sting is focused on Darby, yet pointing out how Cody is ultimately going to get his most heat from Sting.


----------



## Mister Sinister

-Look at the difference in how Impact opened and how Dynamite opened.
-Dynamite could care less about Omega, Mox or Sting-- nope, it's all about Young Bucks. They open the show and get 15 minutes.
-Omega about decapitated himself exiting the chopper while standing tall.
-They missed their opportunity to have Sting and Omega face to face for the big tease.
-They missed the opportunity for Rich Swan to invade and attack Omega.
-The Good Brothers should have invaded too.
-Matches on the show were pointless.
-Allin should be defending weekly.
-Skipped Abadon. Disgusting.
-Please let Inner Circle die.
-I can't stand MJF. There is being a heel and then there is being annoying and schmucky to the point the viewer changes the channel.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> This was not designed to be the Sting promo. It was set to be Cody talking with Tony, and Sting interrupted.


Based on what?

A Cody interview with Tony was never booked or hyped prior to this show...



> He pointed at Darby, but he spoke heavily in cryptic messaging that he isn’t pleased with who Cody has become, signaling to anyone paying attention that Cody will be the source of Sting’s ire.


What cryptic messages?

He spoke pretty clearly.

Cody thanked him for the assist last week and like a kid meeting their hero couldn't hide his excitement and happiness when mentioning he had been waiting to share a ring with him. Before Sting shut him down and told him he wasn't here for him and he wasn't interested.



> So, you’re arguing that Sting isn’t ultimately about Cody, yet you point out the obvious storytelling device and clear contrasts in visuals.


No, I'm arguing that this is Cody's storyline.

And it's not Sting's storyline which Cody is suddenly attached to.

In fact, it would NOT surprise me if this is it between Sting and Cody for a while and it was just seeds planted for something in the future.

Sting has made himself clear to Cody that he isn't interested in him.



> Again you’re saying Sting is focused on Darby, yet pointing out how Cody is ultimately going to get his most heat from Sting.


This is Cody's story and if it is (like I think it is) his heel arc coming into swing - of course he's going to end up getting the most heat from Sting. Like a heel is supposed to.

I'm not entirely sure what you were expecting. By going off your words, you were expecting (or hoping) Darby to get the most heat from Sting? And in what way would that have been?


----------



## bdon

Mister Sinister said:


> -Look at the difference in how Impact opened and how Dynamite opened.
> -Dynamite could care less about Omega, Mox or Sting-- nope, it's all about Young Bucks. They open the show and get 15 minutes.
> -Omega about decapitated himself exiting the chopper while standing tall.
> -They missed their opportunity to have Sting and Omega face to face for the big tease.
> -They missed the opportunity for Rich Swan to invade and attack Omega.
> -The Good Brothers should have invaded too.
> -Matches on the show were pointless.
> -Allin should be defending weekly.
> -Skipped Abadon. Disgusting.
> -Please let Inner Circle die.
> -It can't stand MJF. There is being a heel and then there is being annoying and schmucky to the point the viewer changes the channel.


Yeah. What happened to the TV title being on TV weekly?

Cody gotta Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I really liked the main event - OC and MJF had a great one


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> Based on what?
> 
> A Cody interview with Tony was never booked or hyped prior to this show...


And yet, there was Tony in the ring preparing to interview Cody before the lights were shut off and Sting intererrupting.


> What cryptic messages?
> 
> He spoke pretty clearly.
> 
> Cody thanked him for the assist last week and like a kid meeting their hero couldn't hide his excitement and happiness when mentioning he had been waiting to share a ring with him. Before Sting shut him down and told him he wasn't here for him and he wasn't interested.


He tells him nothing is for sure with the Stinger, tells him that he knows Cody knows all that goes on around here basically telling him he doesn’t like Cody’s power play before walking around him disrespectfully, and even makes a point to tell him “see ya around, kid”, aka “I’ll get to you.”


Erik. said:


> No, I'm arguing that this is Cody's storyline.
> 
> And it's not Sting's storyline which Cody is suddenly attached to.
> 
> In fact, it would NOT surprise me if this is it between Sting and Cody for a while and it was just seeds planted for something in the future.
> 
> Sting has made himself clear to Cody that he isn't interested in him.


No, the entire thing is about Cody and Sting, because that is the visual they’re putting into the eyes and memory of everyone watching. Darby is an afterthought to this segment. 


Erik. said:


> This is Cody's story and if it is (like I think it is) his heel arc coming into swing - of course he's going to end up getting the most heat from Sting. Like a heel is supposed to.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you were expecting. By going off your words, you were expecting (or hoping) Darby to get the most heat from Sting? And in what way would that have been?


No, I’m saying Darby should be directly fucking involved with Sting if the intention was to give Darby the rub as it seemed everyone was arguing last week. Cody is already a star. Why are you wasting the initial pop of Sting on Cody? Why is Sting not in the ring by himself? Why does Cody have to be on the goddamn television the first time STING speaks on TNT in 18 goddamn years!? STING’s moment had to have Cody involved, and that lessened the moment.

And why does Cody’s story have to ALWAYS be front and center with everything that has potential to get the most over? Why did he kick Moxley out of the Team Taz/Darby/Hobbs storyline? While working towards an angle with Shaq?

If you can’t see this shit and question it, then I’ve got some swamp land in New Jersey I’d love to sell you.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> He tells him nothing is for sure with the Stinger, tells him that he knows Cody knows all that goes on around here basically telling him he doesn’t like Cody’s power play before walking around him disrespectfully, and even makes a point to tell him “see ya around, kid”, aka “I’ll get to you.”


That's a classic Sting line - it's hardly cryptic.

He's going to expose Cody.



bdon said:


> No, the entire thing is about Cody and Sting, because that is the visual they’re putting into the eyes and memory of everyone watching. Darby is an afterthought to this segment.


"This segment"

🤦‍♂️



bdon said:


> No, I’m saying Darby should be directly fucking involved with Sting if the intention was to give Darby the rub as it seemed everyone was arguing last week. Cody is already a star. Why are you wasting the initial pop of Sting on Cody? Why is Sting not in the ring by himself? Why does Cody have to be on the goddamn television the first time STING speaks on TNT in 18 goddamn years!? STING’s moment had to have Cody involved, and that lessened the moment.
> 
> And why does Cody’s story have to ALWAYS be front and center with everything that has potential to get the most over? Why did he kick Moxley out of the Team Taz/Darby/Hobbs storyline? While working towards an angle with Shaq?
> 
> If you can’t see this shit and question it, then I’ve got some swamp land in New Jersey I’d love to sell you.


Ey?

Sting/Darby face to face got plenty of people talking.

Pretty sure you're top of the table at blasting people on here about long term story telling, mostly when it came to people moaning about Omega. Yet you're moaning like a whore in a brothel after ONE segment.

Maybe... just maybe. You should wait and see what actually happens? Like we all did and are doing with Kenny Omega.

I got it quite obviously from one 5 minute segment that Sting was going to undo Cody Rhodes. Expose him to the world as the Cody Rhodes we all see. The Cody Rhodes YOU tell us all about.


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> That's a classic Sting line - it's hardly cryptic.
> 
> He's going to expose Cody.
> 
> 
> 
> "This segment"
> 
> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> Ey?
> 
> Sting/Darby face to face got plenty of people talking.
> 
> Pretty sure you're top of the table at blasting people on here about long term story telling, mostly when it came to people moaning about Omega. Yet you're moaning like a whore in a brothel after ONE segment.
> 
> Maybe... just maybe. You should wait and see what actually happens? Like we all did and are doing with Kenny Omega.
> 
> I got it quite obviously from one 5 minute segment that Sting was going to undo Cody Rhodes. Expose him to the world as the Cody Rhodes we all see. The Cody Rhodes YOU tell us all about.


Yes, it’s a classic Sting line that tells the audience he isn’t happy with Cody. He is going to expose him.

And why is the focus of that FIRST five minute Sting promo about Cody? You’re not even arguing anything different than I am..! Why not allow Sting to have the promo to himself to discuss His motivations and everything? Why must Sting’s big moment talking on TNT again be riddled with laying the groundwork for CODY’S story?

This is my argument? No one is allowed to feel special or have “moments” without asking The Gatekeeper for permission.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I get Erik's point but Bdon is kind of right. Even if they're just planting seeds and all that business it came across that it was all about Cody when it should've been about Sting


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I get Erik's point but Bdon is kind of right. Even if they're just planting seeds and all that business it came across that it was all about Cody when it should've been about Sting


Yeah, that’s what I’m saying. I don’t even get where Erik is disagreeing with me as he literally says he was able to decipher in 5 minutes that they’ll be working toward the Cody/Sting angle.

Like...why is Sting or the Sting-Darby relationship not allowed to breath before Cody inserts himself into it? Doing shit like that does not allow the fact Sting intends on working with Darby to be special.

No one is able to feel special and unique, because Cody done it first. And if he didn’t do it first, he’ll just shove them out of the story altogether like he did Moxley with Team Taz and Darby.


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> Yeah, that’s what I’m saying. I don’t even get where Erik is disagreeing with me as he literally says he was able to decipher in 5 minutes that they’ll be working toward the Cody/Sting angle.
> 
> Like...why is Sting or the Sting-Darby relationship not allowed to breath before Cody inserts himself into it? Doing shit like that does not allow the fact Sting intends on working with Darby to be special.
> 
> No one is able to feel special and unique, because Cody done it first. And if he didn’t do it first, he’ll just shove them out of the story altogether like he did Moxley with Team Taz and Darby.


I think if he didn't trust Darby with the belt he should have just kept it.


----------



## bdon

Shock Street said:


> I think if he didn't trust Darby with the belt he should have just kept it.


This shit was obvious from Day 1, and yet people still want to claim he put Darby over. Darby is no further ahead on the level of importance than he was prior.

In fact, I’d argue he’s less important and special. at least before Taz and cohorts were focused solely on Darby, making him look like someone important. Now that focus is mostly on Cody.


----------



## zaz102

bdon said:


> This shit was obvious from Day 1, and yet people still want to claim he put Darby over. Darby is no further ahead on the level of importance than he was prior.
> 
> In fact, I’d argue he’s less important and special. at least before Taz and cohorts were focused solely on Darby, making him look like someone important. Now that focus is mostly on Cody.


You make a lot of valid criticisms of Cody, but I do remember Tony Khan saying on the podcast or something that Cody's been wanting to put Darby over a long time ago.

I do think giving Darby some of his mic time among others things would help, but I disagree how he feels about him. I get the feeling that he really likes the kid and see a lot of potential in him based on that interview and him losing the belt to Darby and proclaiming the face of the network.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982

The only thing making this right would be Sting interfering or helping in the Darby/Cage match next week. If this just is a normal match and no mentioning or appering of Sting everyone has to say „@bdon was right“


----------



## bdon

zaz102 said:


> You make a lot of valid criticisms of Cody, but I do remember Tony Khan saying on the podcast or something that Cody's been wanting to put Darby over a long time ago.
> 
> I do think giving Darby some of his mic time among others things would help, but I disagree how he feels about him. I get the feeling that he really likes the kid and see a lot of potential in him based on that interview and him losing the belt to Darby and proclaiming the face of the network.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Well, Mr Psychology and “tells the best stories” needs to go back to wrestling school and learn what it really means to put someone over, because the shit he’s doing is getting Darby under.


----------



## 3venflow

delete


----------



## Bubbly

Meltzer was actually somewhat critical of the show being full of too much stuff.

But then he also said the YB match was awesome sooooooo


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I thought this show was bad.... considering the hype around the show; and how great last weeks was. Where was Jon Moxley?? The Kenny Omega promos just aren't working for me and why in the world go to impact...so what. Over Booked...run in's all over the place. Squash matches; that are competitive?!? I still like Dynamite; but this was certainly one of their worst episodes in my opinion.


----------



## Pippen94

Just some random points;

In chosing Orange vs mjf company had two "home grown" talent main event biggest show

Orange can really go in the ring & is fantastic sympathy seller.

Sweet brainbuster in ftr & blondes match

Allie looks hot with hair up

Does Victoria approve of abadon using her finisher??

No Moxley


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pippen94 said:


> Just some random points;
> 
> In chosing Orange vs mjf company had two "home grown" talent main event biggest show
> 
> Orange can really go in the ring & is fantastic sympathy seller.
> 
> Sweet brainbuster in ftr & blondes match
> 
> Allie looks hot with hair up
> 
> Does Victoria approve of abadon using her finisher??
> 
> No Moxley


did Victoria invent that - i thought it was used before her time

regardless, Abadon should keep it


----------



## Pippen94

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did Victoria invent that - i thought it was used before her time
> 
> regardless, Abadon should keep it


Comes from japan but in USA I can't recall anybody else using it.

I recall Michelle mcool using AJ Styles finisher having seen it on tv & then having ppl upset with her for doing so. Granted AJ was a current wrestler but widow's peak is synonymous with Victoria / Tara.


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> Comes from japan but in USA I can't recall anybody else using it.
> 
> I recall Michelle mcool using AJ Styles finisher having seen it on tv & then having ppl upset with her for doing so. Granted AJ was a current wrestler but widow's peak is synonymous with Victoria / Tara.


Its kinda like the superkick or ddt. As long as its not spamming it i think the older person would be fine. I think ace steel (a mate of cm punks) used it as a finish on the Indies while she was active.

I think she would be cool. I don't think aba calls it the widows peak anyway


----------



## zaz102

I thought this was funny. Jericho promoted that 7 vs 7 was going to be first one ever even though he was in one before in WWE.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/kaxkhp

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dax Harwood Says Marko Stunt Doesn't Belong in the Wrestling Business (ringsidenews.com) 

Please don't go where I think you're going with this AEW.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Dax Harwood Says Marko Stunt Doesn't Belong in the Wrestling Business (ringsidenews.com)
> 
> Please don't go where I think you're going with this AEW.


If they do, then I pray that Cornette doesn’t take it easy on those motherfuckers.


----------



## Shock Street

El Hammerstone said:


> Dax Harwood Says Marko Stunt Doesn't Belong in the Wrestling Business (ringsidenews.com)
> 
> Please don't go where I think you're going with this AEW.


AEW really goes through all these hoops to try to make their feuds look like a shoot and then have the wrestlers hold eachother up while someone else does a destroyer off the ropes


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337555216464556032
So what do we think this is then?


----------



## famicommander

Shaq was just shown sitting in the crowd at Bare Knuckle FC 15 without a mask.


----------



## Mercian

Pippen94 said:


> Just some random points;
> 
> In chosing Orange vs mjf company had two "home grown" talent main event biggest show
> 
> Orange can really go in the ring & is fantastic sympathy seller.
> 
> Sweet brainbuster in ftr & blondes match
> 
> Allie looks hot with hair up
> 
> Does Victoria approve of abadon using her finisher??
> 
> No Moxley


 Good talking points

Yes probably the only good thing I can see about OC

No Moxley was a misfire, sure he may turn up this week but its in the timing for me

Spot on with Allie, were not going to see enough of her are we?


----------



## 10gizzle

Mister Sinister said:


> -Look at the difference in how Impact opened and how Dynamite opened.
> -Dynamite could care less about Omega, Mox or Sting-- nope, it's all about Young Bucks. They open the show and get 15 minutes.
> -Omega about decapitated himself exiting the chopper while standing tall.
> -They missed their opportunity to have Sting and Omega face to face for the big tease.
> -They missed the opportunity for Rich Swan to invade and attack Omega.
> -The Good Brothers should have invaded too.
> -Matches on the show were pointless.
> -Allin should be defending weekly.
> -Skipped Abadon. Disgusting.
> -Please let Inner Circle die.
> -I can't stand MJF. There is being a heel and then there is being annoying and schmucky to the point the viewer changes the channel.


Swann should get his ass beaten down if he attacks Omega. I'm not sure it suits his character too. Omega will be destroying people for awhile, nobody should be able to get the best of him on an attack outside of Mox.

They have no reason to invade. They're literally being given more spotlight in reality and kayfabe. Kenny Omega just cheated (has he ever blatantly cheated to win a big or championship match?) to win the AEW title while cooperating with an IMPACT EVP and is now showing up on their side. I know the story hasn't gotten this far yet, I guess the point is that we should wait ands what they do before assuming they've already missed their shot.

Good Brothers will probably align with Omega simply because him being there "Helps the Good Brothers become the Rich Brothers".

Allin should be defending. WTF happened to that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> Dax Harwood Says Marko Stunt Doesn't Belong in the Wrestling Business (ringsidenews.com)
> 
> Please don't go where I think you're going with this AEW.


of course that is where they are going

they already interacted on Dynamite

and its going to be glorious


----------



## the_hound

so janela gets a title shot against omega in a no dq match................just because


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the_hound said:


> so janela gets a title shot against omega in a no dq match................just because


no..... he gets a match against omega

and if he wins, he can get a title shot

and not ‘just because’ even for the match - because he missed the match in the eliminator tournament

...... did you watch any of the video?


----------



## Pippen94

Mercian said:


> Good talking points
> 
> Yes probably the only good thing I can see about OC
> 
> No Moxley was a misfire, sure he may turn up this week but its in the timing for me
> 
> Spot on with Allie, were not going to see enough of her are we?


Allie being sexy is something I heartily agree with


----------



## 10gizzle

Pippen94 said:


> Allie being sexy is something I heartily agree with


Allie also being allowed to actually act normal, talk trash and have a personality with BNB is the best part.

She should really just become a man eater and have those 2 as her muscle. Neither of them talk anyways so at least try ad use them to give her an opportunity. One of the most misused on the roster IMO.


----------



## bdon

10gizzle said:


> Allin should be defending. WTF happened to that?


Because that would eat into the Bleach Blonde Dipshit’s time, and he isn’t ready to step away from the shine that having a story involving a title brings.

Cody gotta Cody...


----------



## 10gizzle

bdon said:


> Because that would eat into the Bleach Blonde Dipshit’s time, and he isn’t ready to step away from the shine that having a story involving a title brings.
> 
> Cody gotta Cody...


He's gornna be put in his place eventually.

What will really be key is whether or not he creates internal conflict when that happens.


----------



## 3venflow

Darby vs. Cage is coming soon based on Darby's remarks, I feel like it could be on one of the new year special shows. Darby to win by roll-up? He's probably best suited of anyone for the giant killer role given his popularity.

They have three 'named' shows coming up, so I think next week's show is just a case of holding off on big matches.


----------

